# لماذا المهندسون لايصممون البناء ليقاوم الزلازل- مامعني تصميم البناء ليتشقق او يتصدع في الزلازل



## د.م يوسف حميضة (12 مارس 2015)

*
**جاء في مقالة تحت عنوان الصحة والحياة
تلميحات غير مباشرة 

**المهندسون والكودات الهندسية
هم سبب اهوال المخاطر والكوارث الزلزالية**

- كيف ** يصممون ابنية يجب ان تتشقق وتتصدع
وقد تنهار فوق رؤوس ساكينها لتقاوم الزلازل
بهذه الطرق والفرضيات اللا اقتصادية لا امنية
- كيف نسمح للبناء ان يتشقق ونعيد ترميمه او تجديدة
مرة ثانية بعد حدوث الزلزال
- المفروض ان يصمم البناء ليقاوم ويصمد امام الزلزال
دون حدوث اي تشقق اوتصدع
التصميم الاقتصادي والصحيح هو الذي يحافظ بوقت واحد
على حياة الساكنين ومسكنهم
لا ان نحافظ على حياتهم وامكانية اخلاءهم من المبنى فقط الذى
اصبح اما آيل للسقوط او خارج الخدمة ويحتاج الملايين للترميم
والتجديد،
- اليس الأفضل للمهنسين من اعادة النظر على هذه المفاهيم والفرضيات
الزلزالية التي هي سبب الكوارث وتعريض البناء والشاغلين
الى مخاطر االزلازل 
- مالذي يمنع من تصميم البناء حتى ولو على ضعف قوة الزلزال المتوقع
في سبيل ضمانة السلامة العامة للبناء والساكنين
** - شارك برأيك كمهندس تصميم او تنفيذ
**





Health / Do we talk enough about
*

*enough about earthquake risk?*







+ Engineers must take time to discuss earthquake risk and other natural hazards with clients – so clients are better informed and the world a safer place.

As engineers we have a responsibility to use our knowledge to help reduce earthquake risk, both human and economic. But do we do enough?
Sure, we do to some extent. As part of the Aceh post-tsunami reconstruction one of the critical issues was explaining to the NGOs and local population what the risk was and how this could be avoided in the future. And the REDi Rating System gives owners, architects and engineers a framework for earthquake resilience. Yet I think we simply don’t talk enough about risk.
How many engineers tell their clients that a code-based design could leave their investment damaged beyond repair? Current building codes do not focus onearthquake resilience – the ability of an organization or community to quickly recover after a future large earthquake. The code’s objective is only to protect the lives of building occupants.
This means significant damage to the building structure, architectural components, facades and other elements is allowed as long as the code objective is met. It is therefore not surprising that when a major earthquake strikes an urban region the losses are large and the general public is left to wonder why. The Christchurch earthquake in February 2011 is a prime example of this.
How many of us point out that there is a chance that the earthquake ground motion could be much bigger than prescribed in the code? The code ground motion is based on a chance of occurring, such as say getting four numbers in the Lottery. However, there is always the chance you may get five or, if you are very lucky, six numbers. There is also a degree of uncertainty in what is still a very young and developing science.
These are difficult conversations to have, but they’re essential if we are to open people's eyes to the risk.
Why don’t we all ask to talk to our children's schools to explain what they can do to mitigate earthquake risk? By doing this people will become more aware of the natural environment and how they can protect themselves. For example it is statistically safer to stay in a building and cover yourself rather than running out and being hit by flying masonry. 
And how many engineers have attended conferences, such as the recent 2ECEES in Istanbul and learnt new things but then not communicated these to their colleagues back home?

I spoke at 2ECEES and also learnt new things, such as the extensive experimental testing work carried out under the SERIES project and will try my best to help disseminate this knowledge.
If I had one piece of advice for my fellow engineers it would be this: Please consider these questions and take some time to discuss earthquake risk and other natural hazards, so your clients are better informed. Hopefully, it’ll make our world a safer place.
Tags: people, health, risk, economics, natural disasters, earthquake, seismic


------------------------------------
الرد والتعليق: 

*Dr. youssef hammida*


12 March 2015 12:41am
Report?

* To who should speak first About 
​**?** the risks of earthquakes *
*
- All engineering codes and responsible parties about the construction of buildings and acclaim Require that construction be robust and resistant to earthquakes and natural disasters.
In addition to the engineer and the designer and government agencies
Responsible for achieving security and public safety of the citizens as well
To achieve economic factor but not at the expense of the lives of citizens

- To design buildings to withstand earthquakes and natural disasters
Determined by engineering codes and regulations urban and not the customer or the owner The building, which does not care, but profiteering and fast if it returned to him dollars and the possibility of not design for earthquake resistance

- Structural engineer designer does not discuss the seismic risk with the customer never It is designed in accordance with the applicable code engineering and system engineering profession In the country where construction is hailed.

- Discussion of the dangers of earthquakes in schools and forums will not delay or offers something Reduce the size of the disaster

- Not fear but the fear of the earthquake and post-earthquake tragedy
Hunker down under the table or the bed or in the closet, is not the answer
Could collapse ceilings and columns, and the situation is worse
- As well stay at home and do not leave may be the most dangerous of Departure May fall interior walls and partitions blocks above the heads of occupants.
- And the most dangerous of all seismic repercussions may follow another streak Much larger than the first tremor lead to the collapse of the building above the occupants

- And this is illogical and untrue to ask citizens
How to behave during disasters and earthquakes are not sure and confident What is the best and most appropriate to stay at home or to escape to the street during the earthquake But this does not prevent the awareness of citizens and a statement that both roads and risks
And return him to take the appropriate decision.

- But the important thing is to control the state and the government to work on the engineering and design of earthquakes and the health of the study and implementation Civil Defense is the first and last official
About the lives of the citizens and help them during disasters Computer Hotline Yes, we should first discuss the seriousness of the disaster from earthquakes and other With officials from the government and to be fully prepared and equipment
And provide help and shelters for those affected by the disaster.

- For what came in the codes and references of engineering studies and programs Buildings resistant to earthquakes are correct and economic way Will not go into now explained

- But humane and economical at the same time because they are interested in human life first And the citizen can restoration and construction of new construction, but can not be compensated
The lives of the citizens of New

- Design ordinance says we design the building almost half the magnitude of the quake On the basis of the joints should form sulfides in sentence construction seismic We must crack construction remains steadfast, and the possibility of exit dwell And restoration can be built and returned to service
- In this way we maintain the public safety of the citizens
At the same time we have provided millions of dollars on economic owner and State If the earthquake happened can renovate that building millions If the earthquake did not happen and has provided millions of home

can finally say:

- Engineering and construction is in first-class safety and keeping the public safety of the citizens
- The economy and provide millions
- But we support the opinion of the writer must build a solid and be steadfast before the occurrence of earthquakes We must reconsider the ordinance economic design and form plastic joints 

- Because no design engineer nor humanly not legally accept the design house building handicapped irresistible earthquakes
Fully and is subject to cracking and cracking and displacement dwelling under the pretext of saving the economy

- So it does nothing to prevent reconsider these assumptions form the joints and other sulfides Even though the design has been forced to double the expected magnitude of the quake and add some shear walls
Or decrease the number of floors or the value of the purchase of housing in exchange for preserving the safety of citizens and the safety of their homes Can not accept, apartment or condo building in advance know that it will collapse or crack Upon the occurrence of the earthquake and its owners become homeless.
*
Greetings
D.r youssef hammida

 
 الى من نتكلم اولا عن مخاطر الكوارث، والزلازل؟؟

- جميع الكودات الهندسية والجهات المسؤولة حول البناء و اشادة المباني تتطلب ان يكون البناء متينا ومقاوما للزلازل والكوارث الطبيعية. وبالاضافة الى ان المهندس والجهة المصممة والجهات الحكومية المسؤولة عن تحقيق الأمان والسلامة العامة للمواطنين بالاضافة الى تحقيق العامل الاقتصادي لكن ليس على حساب حياة المواطنين - ان تصميم الأبنية على مقاومة الزلازل والكوارث الطبيعية تحدده الكودات الهندسية والأنظمة العمرانية وليس الزبون او مالك البناية ، الذي لا يهمه الا الربح الفاحش والسريع ولو عاد الأمر اليه لطالب بتوفيرملايين الدولارات وامكانية عدم التصميم لمقاومة الزلازل
- المهندس الإنشائي المصمم لا يناقش مخاطر الزلازل مع الزبون مطلقا بل يصمم وفق الكود الهندسي المعمول به ونظام مزاولة مهنة الهندسة في البلد حيث يشاد البناء.

- مناقشة اخطار الزلازل في المدارس والمنتديات لن يؤخر او يقدم شيئا من تقليل حجم الكارثة - ليس الخوف من الزلزال لكن الخوف والمأساة ما بعد الزلزال الإحتماء تحت الطاولة او السرير او في الخزانة، ليس هو الحل قد تنهار الأسقف والأعمدة ويكون الوضع اسوأ

- كذلك البقاء في البيت وعدم المغادرة قد يكون اخطر من المغادرة قد تتساقط الجدران الداخلية وقواطع البلوك فوق رؤوس الساكنين.- والأخطر من ذلك كله قد تتبعها ارتدادات زلزالية اخري متتالية اكبر بكثير من الهزة الأولى تؤدي الى انهيار البناء فوق الشاغلين - و هذا غير منطقي وغير صحيح ان نطلب من المواطنين كيف يتصرفون اثناء كوارث الزلازل ولسنا متأكدين وواثقين ما هو الأفضل والأنسب البقاء في البيت او الهروب للشارع اثناء الزلزال لكن هذا لا يمنع من توعية المواطن وبيان له كلا الطرق ومخاطرها ويعود له اتخاذ القرار المناسب .

- لكن المهم هو الدولة ومراقبة الحكومة للعمل الهندسي والتصميم على الزلازل وصحة الدراسة والتنفيذ والدفاع المدني هو المسؤول الأول والأخيرعن حياة المواطنين ومساعدتهم اثناء الكوارث الطبعية نعم يجب ان نناقش اولا خطورة الكوارث من الزلازل وغيرها مع المسؤولين من الحكومة وان يكونوا على تمام الاستعداد والمعدات وتقديم الاسسعافات والملاجئ للمتضررين من الكوارث.

- بالنسبة لما جاء في الكودات والمراجع الهندسية من دراسات وبرامج مقاومة الأبنية للزلازال فهي الطريقة الصحيحة والاقتصادية ولن نخوض الأن في شرحها- لكنها انسانية واقتصادية بنفس الوقت لأنها يهمها اولا حياة الانسان
والمواطن اولاحيث يمكن اعادة ترميم البناء وبناءه من جديد، لكن لا يمكن تعويض حياة المواطن من جديد
- فريضة التصميم تقول نحن نصمم البناء تقريبا على نصف قوة الزلزال على اساس يجب تشكل المفاصل اللدنة في جملته الانشائية الزلزالية ويجب ان يتشقق البناء ويبقى صامدا ، وامكانية خروج الساكنين ويمكن ترميم البناء واعادته الى الخدمة

- بهذه الطريقة حافظنا على السلامة العامة للمواطنين وبنفس الوقت وفرنا اقتصاديا ملايين الدولارات على المالك والدولة
فاذا حدث الزلزال يمكن ترميم البناء بالملايين التي وفرناها واذا لم يحدث الزلزال وفرت الملايين للوطن

واخيرا يمكن ان نقول:

- الهندسة والبناء هي في الدرجة الأولى الأمان وحفظ السلامة العامة للمواطنين
- ;`كذلك الاقتصاد وتوفير الملايين ولكن ليس على حساب الأخرين

- لكن نحن نؤيد رأي الكاتب يجب ان يكون البناء متين وصامد قبل وقوع الزلازل وبعدها ويجب اعادة النظر على فريضة التصميم الاقتصادي وتشكل المفاصل اللدنة
لأن لا مهندس التصميم ولا انسانيا ولا شرعا نقبل بتصميم بيت بناء معاق لا يقاوم الزلازل
بشكل كامل وقابل للتشقق والتصدع وتشريد الساكنين بحجة الوفر والاقتصاد والحفاظ فقط علي
حياة وامكانية اخلاء الشاغرين دون الحفاظ على بيته وشقاء عمره

- لذلك لايوجد ما يمنع باعادة النظر على هذه الفرضيات تشكل المفاصل اللدنة وغيرها من الفرضيات
الانشائية الزلزالية التي تسمح بنجاة المواطن وخراب بيته وتصدعه
نعم نضم صوتنا الى صوت كاتب المقال يجب تصميم البناء لمقاومة الزلازل بحيث يبقى سليما
بعد الزلزال دون تشققات او تصدعات ولو حتى اضطر وتم التصميم على ضعف قوة الزلزال المتوقع
واضافة بعض الجدران القصية الجديدة او انقاص عدد الطوابق حتى ولو زادت الكلفةو قيمة شراء المسكن
مقابل الحفاظ على سلامة المواطنين وسلامة بيوتهم والتي هي الملجأ الأول والأخير لهم وأحفادهم

- فلا يمكن قبول مسكن او شقة او بناء نعرف سلفا انه سيتشقق او يتصدع فوق رؤوس الساكنين
عند وقوع الزلزال ويصبح اصحابه مشردين او نازحين.
تحياتي


----------



## مهندس عامر (12 مارس 2015)

احسنت استاذ بالموضوع....المسؤل الاول والاخير هي الدولة و قوانين البلدية والنقابات الهندسية...فاذا البناية واقعه ضمن خطوط الزلازل المتوسطة الشدة فلايمكن ان تهمل بالحسبان تلك التاثير....والمالك هو المستفيد اذا لم تفرض عليهم تلك القوانين من اجل رجوع كمية من المبالغ في حال عدم تصميمه...فانظر الى تركيا بعد زلازل 1998 فرضت بالبلدية على المالكين والدوائر التصميم الزلزالي وكل برامجهم مبنية على تاثير الزلازل...


----------



## طارق عاصم (12 مارس 2015)

اعتقد ان الموضوع اقتصادي بحت


----------



## محمد الجفري (12 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود قدور (13 مارس 2015)

بعيدا عن موضوع المناقشة التي اولاها البحث الاهتمام لنتذكر اننا تعرفنا على تاريخنا البشري و اليوم نقف مذهولين من قدرة اجدادنا في البناء و لسبب واحد هو بناء ابنية قاومت الزلازل و لو انها لم تكن مقصودة بذلكانا اقف بقوة بجانب من يطالب بزيادة عوامل الامان ضد الزلازل فالابنية التي حافظت على نفسها عبر الاف السنين ضد الزلازل حافظت على حياة قاطنيها و حافظت على ارثنا الحضاري


----------



## Hazim Gad (14 مارس 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة
جزاك الله خيرا استاذى الفاضل على المشاركة الطيبة 
اتفق معك تماما
يجب التغير فى الكود لان فى بعض الاحيان يقوم المالك بعمل مراجعة للتصميم من خلال الاستشارى والفصل فى هذا يكون الكود.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (4 ديسمبر 2015)

لماذا المهندسون والكودات الهندسية لايصممون البناء ليقاوم كامل قوة الزلازل ؟؟- - What is the meaning buildings are designed to crack or collapse in earthquakes with a view to saving the economy


----------



## محمود الصقار (9 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحقيقة , قرأت بعض العبارات و فهمت أن الكاتب يريد أن يصمم على كامل الزلزال ليصمد المنشأ و يبقى كما هو بعد الزلزال .

لو هذا ما قصده المؤلف فأنا أدعوه ليعيد التفكير يرحمه الله

لماذا ؟

الزلازل 3 أنواع زلزال ضعيف lle معاه سيكون المنشأ قابل للسكن بعد الزلزال io
زلزال متوسط dbe يتكرر كل 475 سنة - ده لو حصل أصلا - بعده لن يموت شخص و لكن المنشأ يحتاج لبعض الإصلاحات ls
زلزال قوى mce و ده بيتكرر كل 2475 سنة - ده لو حصل- بعد قد يموت شخص شخصين من إجمالى ألاف تم إنقاذهم من سكان البرج و ألاف ممن يسيرون فى الشارع و أخرون ممن كان برجه هيقع لو برجنا وقع و ده بنصممه أن المنشأ ما يقعش لكن بعد كام شهر هنزيله cp

طب و النتيجة أنى بصمم منشأ بخمس تكلفته فى الحمل الجانبى 

ممكن تقول ما ندفع 5 أضعاف و نخلى المنشأ قوى جدا !

هيحصل عندك مشكلتين : 
1 كمية الحوائط اللى هنحتاجها علشان الزلزال هتبقى 5 أضعاف فهنحط حائط كل 0.5 متر تقريبا , فلم يصبح منشأ بل مجموعة جدران
2 ليه أدفع 5 أضعاف فى حين أن أسوأ الظروف بتصميمى الحالى لزلزال 2475 سنة -خطير جدا - , هأشيل المنشأ الموجود و أعمل واحد جديد - يعنى هأدفع تكلفته مرتين مش خمس مرات- 

طبعا مفيش داعى أفكر إخوانا أن فى أنظمة بنقلل قوة الزلزال لأقل من الثمن , يعنى ليه أدفع 8 أضعاف تمن النظام الإنشائى المقوم للزلازل فى حين أنه فى أسوأ الظروف و فى خلال 2475 سنة ممكن أدفع ضعفين 

و مفيش داعى نفكر إخوانا أن عمر المنشأ مثلا 100 سنة , يعنى ممكن 24 برج يتبنوا وراء بعضهم , كل واحد يستمر 100 سنة , و لا يأتى الزلزال أساسا

محمود الصقار


----------



## بشارعرب (9 ديسمبر 2015)

في حال كان المهندس المصمم متفهم لمتطلبات الكود الزلزالي المتبع وقام بنمذجة البناء بشكل جيد وقام بمعالجة النتائج بشكل صحيح ومن ثم أعد التصميم بناءً على ذلك، فهذا سيكون كفيل بعدم تعرض البناء للإنهيار مهما كانت قوة الزلزال وسيتم حماية حياة القاطنين، ولكن الزلازل القوية ستعرض المبنى لأضرار سيحتاج بعدها لإعادة الترميم ولكن هذه الزلازل إن حدثت فستحدث في فترات زمنية قد تزيد عن 10 أو 20 مرة عمر البناء ويجب أن لاننسى أن أكواد الزلازل تعتمد معادلاتها الزلزالية على نتائج تجارب عديدة في مختبرات عالمية موثوقة ولكن هذا يجب أن يقابلة دراسة جيدة محلية لطبيعة الأرض وتصنيفها الزلزالي ومن ثم إعداد تقرير التربة الخاص لموقع البناء والذي يتساهل به البعض ويكون سبب في إنهيار البناء نتيجة بناء التصميم على نتائج خاطئة لطبيعة أرض البناء


----------



## tarek elattar (10 ديسمبر 2015)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الحقيقة , قرأت بعض العبارات و فهمت أن الكاتب يريد أن يصمم على كامل الزلزال ليصمد المنشأ و يبقى كما هو بعد الزلزال .
> 
> ...


استاذي ليتك تتابع المهندس نور الدين فى اهتمامه بالكتابة باللغة العربية


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 ديسمبر 2015)

Yet I think we simply don’t talk enough about risk.
How many engineers tell their clients that a code-based design could leave their investment damaged beyond repair

السلام عليكم​- طبعا ملخص الموضوع
الكاتب يلوم الكود الهندسي والمصمم الانشائي للزلازل
ان المهندس لا يشرح للزبون ان بناءه سوف يتشقق
خلال الزلازل لأن فرضيات التصميم والكودات بنيت على ذلك
- حيث يتم التصميم تقريبا وسطيا على 2/3 قوة الزلزال
ما يقابل تقريبا2/3 التسليح والمقاطع اللازم
و 1/3 الباقي من الزلزال يتم تصميمه دون زيادة التسليح اوالمقاطع
بل الاعتماد على تشتيت طاقة الزلازال وعمل المقطع والخرسانة
في منطقة اللدونة وتشكل المفصل اللدن الذي يتطلب تشقق كامل المقطع 
في الكمرات وامكانية اخلاء السكان وقد ينهار البناء في حال عدم التقيد بتصميم
وتنفيذ شروط تشكل المفصل وتشتيت تقريبا نصف طاقة الزلازل
- الكاتب يلوم المهندسين والكودات ومن بيده زمام الأمور
يجب ان يشرح ويوضح للزبون ان بناءه واستثماراته سوف تتشقق وتتصدع
خلال الزلازل لأن هذا من ضمن فرضية التصميم
- والأفضل عمل دراسة اقتصادية للزلازل مع قبول نظرية وفرضية التشقق
- وعمل دراسة اخرى زلزالية يقاوم فيها البناء للزلازل لكن لا يتشقق اوينهار
ويعود للزبون اختيار مايناسبه وقد يختار الحل الأمن مع زيادة الكلفة
كما في حالة تصميم المقاطع للحمولات الشاقولية
- واكيد كل زبون او مقاول سيختار الحل الأمن وزيادة المقاطع والكلفة
في حال تيسرله الاختيار من ان يتشقق ويتصدع او ينهار البناء فوقه وعائلته​​- يمكن تحقيق و تطبيق ذلك في الأبنية العادية وذات الارتفاع المتوسط لا داعي
لاستعمال جملة مقاومة للزلازل يتطلب منها تشكل مفاصل لدنة ان كان في
الاطارات او الجدران الخاصة.​
​تحياتي


​


----------



## tarek elattar (10 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
تعدد الاراء والاقوال بين اقصي اليمين الى اقصى اليسار لابد ان يقود لحلول وسط
ننتظر البحث
الموضوع فريد


----------



## محمود الصقار (10 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> Yet I think we simply don’t talk enough about risk.
> How many engineers tell their clients that a code-based design could leave their investment damaged beyond repair
> 
> السلام عليكم​- طبعا ملخص الموضوع
> ...



السلام عليكم د يوسف 

نحن نصمم على 1/5 =0.2 من قوة الزلزال و ليس 2/3 , و أحيانا بنصمم على 1/8 من قوة الزلزال 
V=Sd1*I*Tl/RT^2 *w , و ال R فى المقام , و غالبا بتكون فى حدود ال 5

و كذلك V=Cv*I/RT *W 

لا أعلم موضوع ال 2/3 سوا فى تحويل Sm1 إلى Sd1 , و كذلك ال Sms , و دا تخفيض أخر لتقليل ال return period


* لازم نعرف المالك

محمود الصقار


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 ديسمبر 2015)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تعدد الاراء والاقوال بين اقصي اليمين الى اقصى اليسار لابد ان يقود لحلول وسط
> ننتظر البحث
> الموضوع فريد



*- *​*جاء في مقالة تحت عنوان الصحة والحياة
تلميحات غير مباشرة 
**المهندسون والكودات الهندسية
هم سبب اهوال المخاطر والكوارث الزلزالية
**----------------

- ما جاء في مقال المجلة
هو خطير وكانذار للصرح الهندسي ومفاهيم الهندسة والعمران والتقدم
وتعرضهم للمسائلة المسلكية والقضائية
- المفروص المهندس او المعمار ان يبني بيتا متينا
يقاوم كل الأخطار والحفاظ على ارواح الساكنين وممتلكاتهم
وليس عكس المنطق الهندسي وقوانين السلامة العامة

- لذلك ليس على الزميل كمهندس الا ان يدافع عن نفسه
واعطاء رأيه هل هو مقتنع مع ما فرضه الكود عليه
الاقتصاد في التصميم وتعريض المنشآت للخطر واعادة التدعيم
- ام هو مع رأي كاتب المقال
وان المهندسين هم سبب مابعد الكوارس والزلازل
ولم يصمموا البناء والمنزل ان يقاوم للحفاظ على الأرواح والأملاك
وقد يتعرضون للمساءلة حيال ذلك
- شارك برأيك كمهندس





*


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 ديسمبر 2015)

محمود الصقار قال:


> السلام عليكم د يوسف
> 
> نحن نصمم على 1/5 =0.2 من قوة الزلزال و ليس 2/3 , و أحيانا بنصمم على 1/8 من قوة الزلزال
> v=sd1*i*tl/rt^2 *w , و ال r فى المقام , و غالبا بتكون فى حدود ال 5
> ...


السلام عليكم
بشكل عام نحن نتكلم عندما المطلوب تشكل مفاصل لدنة
وتشقق الكمرات
ففي حالة اطارات مقاومة للعزوم العامل r=8
وفي حال اطارات عادية r = 4
تقريبا نصف حمولات القص القاعدي
- فالكاتب ينتقد هذه النظرية تشكل المفاصل اللدنة
لماذا يجب ان يتشقق البناء ويتصدع 
لماذا لايتتطلب ذلك في تصميم الحمولات الشاقولية
تحياتي


----------



## medeaing (10 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


ا


> لزلازل 3 أنواع زلزال ضعيف lle معاه سيكون المنشأ قابل للسكن بعد الزلزال io
> زلزال متوسط dbe يتكرر كل 475 سنة - ده لو حصل أصلا - بعده لن يموت شخص و لكن المنشأ يحتاج لبعض الإصلاحات ls
> زلزال قوى mce و ده بيتكرر كل 2475 سنة - ده لو حصل- بعد قد يموت شخص شخصين من إجمالى ألاف تم إنقاذهم من سكان البرج و ألاف ممن يسيرون فى الشارع و أخرون ممن كان برجه هيقع لو برجنا وقع و ده بنصممه أن المنشأ ما يقعش لكن بعد كام شهر هنزيله cp
> 
> طب و النتيجة أنى بصمم منشأ بخمس تكلفته فى الحمل الجانبى


 
ما معنى (زلزال يتكرر كل 2475 سنة) ؟
كيف تمكنوا من تقييم زلزال قبل 2475 سنة ؟ دقة الرقم تثير الإستغراب؟!
هل أفهم من كلامك أن الطيف المرن (elastic response spectrum) الموجود في قوانين الزلازل (UBC,ASCE,EC8,…) يمثل الزلزال الذي يتكرر كل 2475 سنة ؟
بارك الله فيكم

سلام


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (10 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> *- *​*جاء في مقالة تحت عنوان الصحة والحياة
> تلميحات غير مباشرة
> **المهندسون والكودات الهندسية
> هم سبب اهوال المخاطر والكوارث الزلزالية
> ...


يتبع---
- لا علاقة للقيمة المعتمدة لشدة الزلزال وتصنيف المناطق الزلزالية
واعتماد اكبر شدة زلزال يكررنفسه كل 50 سنة او100 سنة
ولا علاقة لقوة الزلزال جاء اصغر او يساوي او اكبر
- اعتراض الكاتب كما جاء في المقال
الاعتراض على النظرية الاقتصادية والتي تسمح بقبول تشققات وتصدعات
في البناء بعد الزلازل ويجب اخلاء المواطنين والساكنين فورا من البناء
خوفا من انهيار البناء فجأة من تكرار وعودة الزلزال ما يسمى ردة وهزات
مرادفة
وسؤال كاتب المقال
لماذا لايصمم البناء على كامل قوة الزلزال المتوقع 
والذي لا يتطلب تشكل مفاصل لدنة وتشقق عناصر الجملة
الانشائية المقاومة للزلازل
- واذا جاء الزلزال اكبر من القيمة الفعلية فلا مانع
من تشكل المفاصل اللدنة وتشقق البناء وامكانية اخلاء السكان
- ولكن التصميم على اقل من القيمة الفعلية والسماح بتشكل التشققات
التصدعات واعادة تدعيم وتأهيل البناء فهذا برأيه غير اقتصادي ولا يحقق
متطلبات السلامة العامة 
وقد يكلف اضعاف مضاعفة عما يتطلبه التصميم الفعلي من زيادة
ابعاد المقاطع والتسليح
دون حدوث تشققات وخطورة على سلامة الشاغلين والذي يسمح
بتشقق البناء واخلاءه من المستشفيات الى المدارس والمعامل
وغيرها من المنشآت الهامة
تحياتي


----------



## hussien abdoh (11 ديسمبر 2015)

يمكن اعتماد فكرة مضاعفة عوامل الامان بالنسبة لقوى الزلالزل في الابنية الحكومية ذات الميزانيات المرتفعة والمنشات الصحية و المنشأت العسكرية كضرورة لبقاء تلك المنشأت سليمة بعد الزلزال لأهمية تلك المنشأت ولكن عند التصميم على اقصى قوة للزلزال بالنسبة للمباني السكنية فهذا سيجعل اسعار البناء مرتفعة يجعلها محدودة على الطبقات الثرية القادرة على تحمل التكلفة العالية 
اما اصحاب الدخل المحدود والمتوسط سيظلون في العراء او لا يتملكون ابدا بيت ليسكنوا فيه على الاطلاق وهذا لأجل احتمال قد يحصل مرة كل مائة سنة 
وقد يكون حل مضاعفة عوامل الامان حتى بالنسبة للمساكن العادية عند تقوم الدولة بدعم كافة مواد البناء وتقوم بتوفيرها وكذلك تضع كل المعايير الصحيحية والدقيقة لكل خصائص تلك المواد وممكن ان يحصل ذلك في البلدان الغنية ذات الاقتصادات الضخمة التي تكون اكثر عرضة للزلازل مثل اليابان


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (11 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> يتبع---
> - لا علاقة للقيمة المعتمدة لشدة الزلزال وتصنيف المناطق الزلزالية
> واعتماد اكبر شدة زلزال يكررنفسه كل 50 سنة او100 سنة
> ولا علاقة لقوة الزلزال جاء اصغر او يساوي او اكبر
> ...


يتبع----

السلام عليكم
مقال -
 التاريخ الزمني واحتمالات الزلازل واعادة نفسها في فلسطين

*زلزال قوي متوقع في فلسطين* 
من المعروف أن فلسطين تقع في منطقة نشطة زلزاليا، وتحديدا على ملتقى صفيحتين من صفائح القشرة الأرضية، وهو ما يعرف بالفالق (أو الصدع) السوري – الإفريقي، الأمر الذي يعرض فلسطين، وباحتمال عالٍ، لهزة أرضية مدمرة. 
وقد تعرضت فلسطين لكثير من الزلازل المتوسطة والقوية التي حدثت بفواصل زمنية قصيرة نسبيا. وكان بعض هذه الزلازل مدمرا. وضربت أرض فلسطين، قديما، بضع هزات أرضية، حصدت إحداها نحو 30 ألف نسمة، كما أن هزة أخرى تسببت في دمار مدينة بيسان، وذلك في العصر البيزنطي. ويبين الجدول التالي بعض أبرز الزلازل في فلسطين:
*نماذج من الزلازل في فلسطين*​
*السنة (م.)**قوة الزلزال (سلم ريختر)**الأضرار التي أحدثها**746* غير محددةمن أبرز الأضرار: انهيار الجانبين الغربي والشرقي للمسجد الأقصى (تولى العباسيون ترميمه).774غير محددةتدمير معظم بناء المسجد الأقصى (أعاد بناءه الخليفة العباسي المهدي).1033غير محددةدمر مدينة طبريا بالكامل.1759غير محددة تركزت أبرز أضراره في منطقة بيسان. وتلته أمواج مد “تسونامي” من بحيرة طبريا، مما أدى إلى تدمير نحو 20 قرية فلسطينية حول البحيرة ومقتل الآلاف.1837 غير محددةدمر زلزال آخر كبير جزءا من مدينة طبريا، حيث قتل نحو 800 شخص.1927 (تموز)6.2تسبب في قتل نحو 300 شخص وجرح الآلاف. ودمرت أجزاء من صفد وطبريا وبيسان ونابلس. وكان مركز الزلزال في منطقة أريحا.1995 (تشرين ثاني)6.2ضرب هذا الزلزال منطقة خليج العقبة، وتلاه مئات الهزات الارتدادية في نفس الشهر، بلغت شدة أقواها 5.4 درجة. وقد سجل الكثير من الأضرار في المباني والبنى التحتية، في المدن القائمة على طول ساحل الخليج، بما فيها شرم الشيخ، دهب ونويبع في مصر، بالإضافة إلى مناطق في جنوب فلسطين، والعقبة في الأردن. وكان المركز السطحي لهذا الزلزال في منتصف الممر المائي بين المدينتين المصريتين دهب ونويبع في شبه جزيرة سيناء.2004 (شباط)5.1مركزه شمال البحر الميت. وتسبب في انهيارات بسيطة في بعض الأجزاء القليلة من المباني في المنطقة الممتدة من القدس حتى نابلس، وإصابة أعداد قليلة من الناس بالصدمة النفسية.منذ 2004 وما بعدتعرضت فلسطين لعدد من الزلازل تراوحت قوتها بين 3-5أضرار هامشية جدا2006 (أيلول)4.5كان مركزه في منطقة الأغوار، بين نابلس ورام الله. وشعر به كثير من المواطنين في مدن رام الله ونابلس والخليل. وأضراره شبه معدومة.20085.4ضرب فلسطين، لبنان وسوريا. من بعض آثاره: إحداث حفرة بطول مترين وعرض متر ونصف وعمق متر قرب قبة الصخرة المشرفة في القدس. وتصدعت بعض المباني المقدسية والنابلسية، دون إحداث إصابات بشرية. كما شعر به بقوة مواطنو الساحل الفلسطيني؛ فيما اهتزت بشدة منطقة القدس ورام الله ونابلس. وشعر به بقوة مواطنو دمشق وبيروت أيضا؛ حيث جرح بعض المواطنين في الجنوب اللبناني.

وبخصوص المنطقة العربية، بوجه عام، وفلسطين، بوجه خاص، كثرت التساؤلات، في السنين الأخيرة، حول إمكانية التعرض لزلازل. فمنذ بضع سنين، تتكرر الإنذارات الساخنة لاحتمال حدوث هزة أرضية وشيكة في فلسطين. ومن المتوقع أن تحدث مثل هذه الهزة، في كل لحظة. 
وحسب دراسة المعطيات الإحصائية للهزات الأرضية التي حدثت في فلسطين في السنوات الألف الأخيرة، فقد تم بلورة سيناريو أولي للهزات المتوقع حدوثها مستقبلا، حيث يتوقع حسب الدراسة الإحصائية، حدوث ارتجاجات جيولوجية جدية في فلسطين، خلال العقود القريبة القادمة، علما بأن المعطيات الإحصائية تبين أن الهزات الأرضية العنيفة في فلسطين كانت تحدث كل نحو 100 عام. 
ولو أخذنا في الاعتبار الزلازل القوية التي حدثت في جنوب وشرق أسيا، كما حال زلزال شمال إندونيسيا الذي حدث في أواخر عام 2004 (بقوة 9 درجات على سلم ريختر)، وزلزال اليابان (شرق أسيا) الأخير في آذار الماضي (بقوة نحو 9 درجات أيضا)، نجد أن هذين الزلزالين حدثا بسبب تقارب، وبالتالي تصادم، صفائح القشرة الأرضية (الصفيحة الهندية)، وهذا يعني أن هناك احتمالاً كبيراً في حدوث تحركات في الجهة الغربية، أي في الصفيحة العربية، بسبب تباعدها عن الصفيحة الهندية. 
إذن، المنطقة الثانية المعرضة للهزات، وإن بمدى أقل، هي تلك التي تتأثر من تباعد الصفائح نتيجة لتقاربها في الجانب الآخر، وهذه المنطقة تحديدا هي المنطقة العربية. وتتكون في هذه المنطقة تصدعات وكسور جيولوجية بسبب هبوط جزء من القشرة الأرضية، كما في البحر الأحمر على سبيل المثال. ومن المتوقع ألا تزيد قوة الزلازل في منطقتنا على 7 درجات، خاصة إذا كان مركز الزلزال في منطقة طبريا أو إصبع الجليل.

- انواع الصفائح التكوينية الزلزالية
1ـ مناطق تباعد الصفائح: Divergence Zones
تنشأ مناطق تباعد الصفائح عن عملية شد ناتج بسبب تحرك صفيحتين في اتجاه معاكس 
عن بعضهما البعض مثل ابتعاد الصفيحة العربية عن الصفيحة الأفريقية وما نتج عن ذلك
من نشأة أخدود البحر الأحمر وكذلك سلاسل جبال وسط المحيط الأطلسي، وتتميز هذه المناطق
بوجود الصدوع العادية أو الرأسية ( Normal Fault )، كما أن الزلازل التي تحدث بها ضحلة 
ولا يزيد عمقها عن 30 كم 

-2ـ مناطق التقاء الصفائح: Convergence Zones:
تنشأ مناطق التقاء الصفائح عند تحريك صفيحتين باتجاه بعضهما البعض لتلتقيا معًا وتتصادما، 
ويحدث التصادم إما بين صفيحتين قاريتين أو بين صفيحتين إحداهما قارية والأخرى محيطية، 
وتحدث الزلازل في هذه المنطقة على أعماق متوسطة تتراوح بين 60كم و 300كم. 

3ـ مناطق انزلاق أو زحف الصفائح: Transform Zones:
نشأ مناطق انزلاق أو زحف الصفائح على شكل صدوع مستعرضة ( Transform Faults ) 
تؤدي إلى انزلاق أو زحف صفيحتين إحداهما بموازاة الأخرى، وتتحرك الصفيحتان متماستين
على جانبي الصدع محدثة تكسيرًا أو تشوهًا في الصخور . 
وتحدث الزلازل في هذه المنطقة على أعماق ضحلة قد تصل إلى 20 كم تقريبًا، ومن أمثلة هذه
المناطق خليج العقبة، وصدع سانت أندرياس بولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية شكل ( 2 ج ).

تحياتي


----------



## mohamedelhadidi (12 ديسمبر 2015)

احسنت مهندس محمود​


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (12 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الاساتذة الاعزاء اعتقد إن عملية التصميم على الزلازل تحتاج لثقافة و نشر المعرفة بين الناس فلا احد من الناس يتقبلها و خاصة من يعمل بمجال الاستثمار 

و ساذكر مثال شخصي :
عند عمل أي تصميم إنشائي نقرر حالة المبنى و أي حالة تحميل اخطر سواء رياح أو زلازل 
و نعرض ذلك على المستثمر فاول سؤال سوف يواجهك ما هي التكلفة المترتبة على ذلك .
لذلك علينا كمصميمين أن نلجأ للكودات و التقيد بها 
حتى لو كانت الكلف كبيرة 
و في احد المشاريع تم تصميم مبنى مقاوم للزلازل 
و عند التنفيذ قال المقاول أن الحديد مبالغ فيه دون أدن يدري ما هو التصميم و اقنع المالك بذالك و اتصل المالك و قال التصميم غلط و فيه 
حديد مبالغ فيه و هذا هدر للمال . و تم اخباره أن التصميم مقاوم للزلازل لذلك زادة كمية الحديد و ان المبنى إن شاء الله يصمد لو كافة المباني تاثرت
بالزلزال فقال بالحرف لو كل المباني تاثرت و انهدمت و الناس ماتت وش لي ببنائي خلني أموت معهم 

و كما يعلم الجميع أن قيمة الانسان هي أقل شيء و لا تجدها إلا بالصحف و الفضائيات ام الواقع فلا. 

مع تحياتي لكم


----------



## youssefayay (13 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
- بداية انا لست خبيرا بموضوع الزلازل ومعذرة ان قلت ان معظم مهندسينا مثلي معلومانتا محدوده بما في الكود من فروض ومعادلات وليس لدينا علم كامل كيف اتت هذه الفروض والمعاملات وطرق التصميم. 
وكمان انا مقتنع كمهندس انشائي بصمم مباني عاديه وبارتفاعات متوسطة ( حتي 15 دور) يكفيني معرفة الكود ومتطلباته وكيف اطبقها تطبيقا صحيحاً.

- بالنسبه للمستثمر او صاحب العقار اوقاطنيه مهما شرحت لهم فلن يدركوا ما تقول لانه ليس لديهم العلم الكافي بهذا الامر وفقط المهندس وواضعي الاكواد واساتذة الهندسه هم من لهم الحق في الحديث في هذا الامر ووببساطة هل يشرح لك الطبيب لماذا وصف لك هذا الدواء تحديدا ؟ هل يشرح لك صانع التليفزيون كيف صنعة ولماذا وضع تلك الميزة ولماذا اغفل اخري ؟ و و و و و ...... الخ . اذن لماذا في الهندسة الانشائية الكل يفتي ويدلي بدلوه ؟

- كل ما ارجوه في هذا الموضوع وغيره من موضوعات التصميم الانشائي مني ومن الزملاء جميعا من لديه معلومة موثقة بالكود او مرجع كبير يعتد به او بحث علمي معتمد يمكنه الادلاء بها ومعها مرجعها ولو كان له رائي شخصي حسب فهمه وتقديره فلا مانع ولكن يذكر ان هذا ما اراه وان ثبت له من زميل اخر خطاء هذا الرأي بالدليل وجب عليه العدول عنه 
- اود ان نخرج من اي نقاش بمعلومات مفيدة موثوقة نعمل بها جميعا 

اسف للاطاله واعتذر ان كان ما قلته خطاء
شكر لكل الزملاء والاساتذة الافاضل في هذا المنتدي الرائع.


----------



## tarek elattar (13 ديسمبر 2015)

ادعو الجميع للبحث الجاد
الموضوع مهم


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 ديسمبر 2015)

هناك عاملان يحددان مقدار الطاقة التي يمتصها البناء من الزلزال
العامل الاول هو كتلة البناء
العامل الثاني هو مدي توافقية اهتزاز البناء مع حركة الزلزال
بالتالي كلما زادت الكتلة زادت الطاقة
او بعبارة اخري القوة تساوي كتلة البناء مضروبة في عجلة الزلزال 
لقد تنبه لذلك كل من بلومي وناثان اصحاب ورقة بحث نشرت بعام ١٩٦٥ تقريبا من معهد pca الامريكي
لهذا من الخطأ ان نقول ونتتبع مثل هذا المنطق الخاطئ
فحتي زيادة الكتل وتصميم البناء علي كامل الطاقة الزلزالية لن يعني ان الابنية قد لاتنهار


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 ديسمبر 2015)

نحن اذن امام ثلاث مراحل
المرحلة الاولي طاقة تنتقل من التربة للبناء
المرحلة الثانية تفاعل البناء مع مقدار هذه الطاقة واختزال جزء منها
المرحلة الثالثة عودة جزء او كامل الطاقة من البناء للتربة مرة اخري

كل موجة زلزالية يمر المنشاء بهذه المراحل
كلما كان مقدار الطاقة التي يختزلها البناء تزداد مع كل موجة معنها البناء يتجه نحو الرنين
فهناك توافق او تناغم بين اهتزازت البناء والموجة الزلزالية المؤثرة
بداية حدوث تشققات ومفصلات لدنة ...ستساعد في تغير جساءات البناء وبالتالي ستساعد في احداث تغير
يجعل البناء يبدء بالتصرف بشكل اخر يجعله غير منسجم او غير متوافق او غير متماشي مع هتزازات او ترددات الموجة الزلزالية المؤثرة
وهذا شئ مفيد للبناء بلا شك في مثل هذه الحالة


----------



## mecheil.edwar (13 ديسمبر 2015)

كما ان هناك مفهوم خاطئ 
وهو الجساءة لا تعني دائما زيادة الأمان

الاشحار تتعرض لعواصف وهي لا تنهار لماذا؟
خفة الوزن والمرونة
الأبنية الجاسئة مئة بالمئة ستتحول لابنية قصفة وستنهار فجاءة
إذن من وضعوا هذه الاموال وتلك الافكار كان ببالهم كل هذه التحديات
كيف يكون البناء مرن باقل وزن يتحمل تلك الاهتزازات ولكن دون ان ينهار...


----------



## tarek elattar (14 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
انا سعيد بمشاركة المهندس ميشيل
لانه فتح الحوار فى اتجاهات اخرى
ولكن هل الحل هو التدقيق فى قيمة r
لنحقق الامان ولا نسرف اقتصاديا


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 ديسمبر 2015)

tarek elattar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا سعيد بمشاركة المهندس ميشيل
> لانه فتح الحوار فى اتجاهات اخرى
> ولكن هل الحل هو التدقيق فى قيمة r
> لنحقق الامان ولا نسرف اقتصاديا


السلام عليكم
- طبعا يا استاذ طارق قيمةrهي الحل وهي سبب المشاكل
واختيار قيمةR عالية يعني تطبيق النظرية الاقتصادية
وقبول تشقق البناء وقد ينهار للزوم تشكل المفاصل اللدنة
واذا لم تتشكل المفاصل اللدنة لسبب ما من سوء التنفيذ
سينهار البناء
- طبعا صاحب المقال لا يعرف لماذا على المهندس ان يختار قيمة عالية
R ويصمم وفق تشكل مفاصل التي تؤدي الى تشقق البناء واخلاءه
- فالكود لا يمنع ولا يجبر اي زميل على ذلك
بل للمهندس له حق الاختيار في التصميم واختيار جملته المقاومة للزلازل
- كما حدث معك في مشروعك بلاطات فلات سلاب لماذا لم تختار اطار مقاوم
للعزوم على محيط البناء وتوفر كميات من التسليح
لانك تريد الأمن وسهل التنفيذ ولا تريد ان يتشقق الاطار بعد الزلازل واخلاء
الساكنين
- طبعا معظم الزملاء لا يعملون وفق النظرية الاقتصادية ولا يختارون
قيمةR عالية الا في الحالات الخاصة والمجبرين عليها من بناء برجي عالي
- لذلك الرد على صاحب المقال لماذا المهندسون يصممون البناء ليتشقق
جاء في الكود ذلك ولكن غير مرغمين على ذلك اذا كان القصد التوفير
مقابل الأمان والحفظ على الممتلكات
- اذن اختيار العامل R هوالحد الفاصل بين نفس البناء اقتصادي
مصمم ليتشقق مع ممطولية ومطاوعة عالية خلال تشكل المفاصل 
وبين اختيار r عادية الجملة ذات ممطولية ومطاوعة محدودة ولا يتشقق
حيث لا يتشكل فيه مفاصل لدنة
كميثال للتوضيح:
- لدينا بنائين متماثلين بالمواصافات المعمارية والانشائية والزلزالية
الجملة التي تقاوم الزلازل هي جدران قصية واطارات
1- تم اختيار العامل R1= 4 على اساس جملة اطارات عادية
ومطاوعة وممطولية عادية محدودة
2- الجملة الثانية تم اختيارR2 = 6 حيث اطارات مقاومة للعزوم
وعلى الأقل نسبة مقاومة 20%لوحدها مع مطاوعة ومموطولية عالية
- فنسبة التوفير في التسليح والمقطع في الجملة الثانية حوالى 30%
لكن سوف تتشقق الجملة المقاومة للزلازل
وقد تنهار لتشكل المفاصل اللدنة في الكمرات
-الجملة الأولى عادية وفيها زيادة في المقطع والتسليح 30%
لكن لا تصل مقاومتها الى منطقة اللدونة ولا يتشكل فيها مفاصل لدنة
ولا تتشقق جملة عناصرها المقاومة للزلازل وهي امنة ولا داعي لاخلاء 
السكان قد تتواجد شقوق غير انشائية في جدران التعبئة
من البلوك والطوب
- هذا ما يتكلم عنه الكاتب يطلب من المهندسين عدم تطبيق
النظرية الاقتصاديةفي تصميم الزلازل مع عامل R كبير 
ولا يتتطلب تشكل مفاصل وتشقق الجملة المقاومة للزلازل 
الا مجبرا وحالات خاصة لا بد منها.
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## tarek elattar (14 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> - طبعا يا استاذ طارق قيمة r هي الحل وهي سبب المشاكل
> واختيار قيمة r عالية يعني تطبيق النظرية الاقتصادية
> وقبول تشقق البناء وقد ينهار للزوم تشكل المفاصل اللدنة
> ...


شكر الله نواضعكم


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> يتبع---
> - لا علاقة للقيمة المعتمدة لشدة الزلزال وتصنيف المناطق الزلزالية
> واعتماد اكبر شدة زلزال يكررنفسه كل 50 سنة او100 سنة
> ولا علاقة لقوة الزلزال جاء اصغر او يساوي او اكبر
> ...



أنا الحقيقة بستغرب ردود د يوسف , حضرتك بتتكلم بجد؟
الأرقام دقيقة نعم 

الزلزال dbe يحدث مرة كل 475 و ده واضح فى كل الأكواد و أشهرها ال ubc الذى يتكلم عن زلزال نسبة حدوثه لا تتعدى 10% فى ال 50 سنة و هذه تؤدى إلى return period =475 سنة 
و الزلزال mce يحدث كل 2475 , وده برده فى كل الأكواد و الكتب العلمية و أشهرها ibc و الذى يتكلم عن زلزال نسبة حدوثه لا تتعدى 2% فى 50 سنة و ده بتكون ال rturn period تساوى 2475 سنة و الكلام ده علم متصل بالزلازل إسمه إحصاء 

أنا حقيقة أستغرب من ردود الدكتور يوسف 


محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بشكل عام نحن نتكلم عندما المطلوب تشكل مفاصل لدنة
> وتشقق الكمرات
> ففي حالة اطارات مقاومة للعزوم العامل r=8
> ...



رد غريب أيضا 
د يوسف ما أقوله ليس رأى خاص بى و ليس من عندى و عندى مراجعى 
لا أعلم كيف يقول الدكتور يوسف 4-8 ثم يقول نصف القص القاعدى
حضرتك بترد بناءا على أى مرجع؟! 
محمود الصقار


----------



## tarek elattar (14 ديسمبر 2015)

الحوار الهادف لابد ان يكون هادئ
وكل يبتغى التعليم او الاعلام
وكل يطرح رؤيته وفق خبرته
وللاساتذة قدرهم

واسلوبهم قبل علمهم


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 ديسمبر 2015)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> ا
> ...



الأرقام دقيقة نعم 

الزلزال dbe يحدث مرة كل 475 و ده واضح فى كل الأكواد و أشهرها ال ubc الذى يتكلم عن زلزال نسبة حدوثه لا تتعدى 10% فى ال 50 سنة و هذه تؤدى إلى return period =475 سنة 
و الزلزال mce يحدث كل 2475 , وده برده فى كل الأكواد و الكتب العلمية و أشهرها ibc و الذى يتكلم عن زلزال نسبة حدوثه لا تتعدى 2% فى 50 سنة و ده بتكون ال rturn period تساوى 2475 سنة و الكلام ده علم متصل بالزلازل إسمه إحصاء 

أنا حقيقة أستغرب من ردود الدكتور يوسف 

محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> - طبعا يا استاذ طارق قيمةrهي الحل وهي سبب المشاكل
> واختيار قيمةR عالية يعني تطبيق النظرية الاقتصادية
> وقبول تشقق البناء وقد ينهار للزوم تشكل المفاصل اللدنة
> ...



إختيار النظام من omrf إلى imrf إلى smrf ليس بناءا على رغبة شخصية للمهندس ليتم المفاضلة بينهم , إختيار النظام إجبارى بناءا على المنطقة أو بالأحرى sdc و ده واضح فى ch21 فى ال ACI318

برده رد غريب من دكتور يوسف

حضرتك فين الأكواد اللى بترجع لها أو الكتب العلمية الكبيرة ؟

محمود الصقار


----------



## medeaing (14 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ولرحمة الله و بركاته​


> لزلزال dbe يحدث مرة كل 475 و ده واضح فى كل الأكواد و أشهرها ال ubc الذى يتكلم عن زلزال نسبة حدوثه لا تتعدى 10% فى ال 50 سنة و هذه تؤدى إلى return period =475 سنة
> و الزلزال mce يحدث كل 2475 , وده برده فى كل الأكواد و الكتب العلمية و أشهرها ibc و الذى يتكلم عن زلزال نسبة حدوثه لا تتعدى 2% فى 50 سنة و ده بتكون ال rturn period تساوى 2475 سنة و الكلام ده علم متصل بالزلازل إسمه إحصاء​


 شكرا جزيلا لك على الجواب​ و لكن ياحبذ لو ذكرت لي ما هي المراجع التي تتحدث عن *دقة الرقم* ؟​ لأن بعض المراجع التي اطلعت عليها تذكر أن الرقم *بعيد كل البعد عن الدقة* و ذلك لأن الدقة في العلم الذي يسمى *إحصاء* متوقفة على *عدد التجارب السابقة* "the intensity of the occurrence"  و من المعلوم أن الزلازل الكبيرة (و التي زعمت أنها تتكرر مرة كل 2475 سنة) هي حوادث *نادرة الوقوع* و يضاف إلى ذلك أن التسجيلات الزلزالية "seismic record" لم تبدأ إلا في القرن الماضي و حتى الدول الكبيرة في هذا الفن كاليابان و نيوزيلندا و الولايات المتحدة (كاليفورنيا بالتحديد) لا تتوفر إلا على عدد محدود جدا من التسجيلات الزلزالية الخاصة بالزلازل الكبرى (التي زعمت أنها تتكرر مرة كل 2475 سنة).​ ثم ينبغي التنبه إلى أن مصطلح "فترة العودة" return period" هو مصطلح *إحصائي بحت* يستعمل لتقييم الأخطار و لا ينبغي أبدا أن يفهم منه أن للحدث جدول زمني دوري يتكرر فيه.​ فالذي شد انتباهي هو قولك *"زلزال يتكرر كل ..."* ثم إجابتك بأن *هذا الرقم دقيق *​ و الأعجب من هذا و ذاك أنك قلت:


> "





> و ده بيتكرر كل 2475 سنة - ده لو حصل- بعد قد يموت شخص شخصين من إجمالى ألاف تم إنقاذهم من سكان البرج و ألاف ممن يسيرون فى الشارع و أخرون ممن كان برجه هيقع لو برجنا وقع و ده بنصممه أن المنشأ ما يقعش لكن بعد كام شهر هنزيله  cp"


 هذا أظنه من كيسك و لا مرجع لك فيه إلا أن تفند. ​ لا أظن أن يتجرأ واضعوا القوانين الزلزالية على أن يذكرو عدد الموتى المتوقع و هم الذين يعترفون بعجزهم عن التنبؤ بقيمة الأحمال الزلزالية فضلا عن التنبؤ بحجم الأضرار فضلا عن التنبؤ بعدد الموتى. ​ و حتى إذا تجرؤا و فعلوا ذلك فلا ينبغي للمهندس المسلم أن يكرر كل ما يقولون و هو يقرأ قول الله تعالى (ُقلْ لَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ)

و ليستفيد إخواننا في المنتدى أعطيهم المعادلة التي حسب بها رقم 2475 سنة :
هم زعموا رجما بالغيب "ولا علما يقينيا لهم بذلك" أن احتمال حدوث زلزال كبير في مدة 50 سنة هي 2بالمئة و باستعمال تمثيل إحتمالي نظري (modele de poisson) نجد أن العلاقة بين فترة العودة (return period) وبين إحتمال الوقوع في مة محددة هي كالآتي :
فترة العودة = عدد السنوات / (اللغرتم النيبيري (1-الإحتمال))
فإذا عوضنا عدد السنوات ب50 و الإحتمال ب 0.02 نجد فترة العودة = 2474.91582262 
دقة الحساب الرياضي لن تضفي أي الدقة على القوانين الزلزالية إذا عرفنا أن تقدير احتمال التجاوز ب 0.02 في 50 سنة لم يبن على أساس علمي دقيق. و أنى لهم ذلك فدونه خرط القتاد (إنه عذاب الله ليتوب المذنب و يتنبه الغافل و يهلك المجرم الظالم).
أسأل الله أن يحفظنا من عذابه 
​ و العلم عند الله تعالى 

​ وفقك الله​ سلام​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 ديسمبر 2015)

محمود الصقار قال:


> إختيار النظام من omrf إلى imrf إلى smrf ليس بناءا على رغبة شخصية للمهندس ليتم المفاضلة بينهم , إختيار النظام إجبارى بناءا على المنطقة أو بالأحرى sdc و ده واضح فى ch21 فى ال aci318
> برده رد غريب من دكتور يوسف
> حضرتك فين الأكواد اللى بترجع لها أو الكتب العلمية الكبيرة ؟
> محمود الصقار




السلام عليكم
تحياتي محمود بيك

-كل الزملاء يعرفون ما جاء في الكودات وانواع الجمل
اللازم استعمالها وفق المناطق الزلزالية والارتفعات
المسموحة ولكل كود محلي اشتراطاته ومواصفاته عن نوع
الجملة الواجب استعمالها 

- وكما ذكرنا سابقا ما عدا الحالات الخاصة و التي يتطلب
تشكل مفاصل لدنة والجملة يجب ان تكون مطاوعة وتحقق 
اشتراطات الكود في تفاصيل العقد المقاومة للعزوم وتحقيق
العامود القوي والجائز الضعيف
وهذا ما ذكرناه:

_[ طبعا معظم الزملاء لا يعملون وفق النظرية الاقتصادية 
ولا يختارون قيمةr __عالية الا في الحالات الخاصة
والمجبرين عليها من بناء برجي عالي}_​
- واذا عدنا الى الكود المصري وغيره من الأكواد
نجد انه يمنع ولا يسمح باستعمال جملة جدران قصية خاصة
تتشكل فيها مفاصل لدنة وتتشقق لماذا يا ترى؟

- كذلك حتى في المناطق والكودات التي ذكرتها وفي الأبنية 
العالية وناطحات السحاب ومناطق الشدة العالية
يمكن تنفيذ مايريده الكود من اشتراطات وتفاصيل العقد
المقاومة للعزوم مع مطاوعة وممطولية غير محددة
لكن يعود للمهندس الشاطر والذي لايريد لبناءه ان يتشقق
ويقع فوق رؤوس الساكنين

امكانية التصميم على قيمة اقل من العامل R
بحيث اذا جاء الزلازل يساوي القيمة الفعلية فلا تتشقق 
الجملة الزلزالية واذا جاء الزلزال اكبر من القيمة الفعلية
تتشكل المفاصل اللدنة ويتشقق البناء وليس العكس اذا امكن

- الكودات تفرض نوع الجملة الزلزالية وقيم R الأعظمية 
ولكن لا تمنع من استعامل R اقل وتحقيق السلامة العامة
للمواطنين وممتلكاتهم

-وهذا ما يقصده كاتب المقال نحن لا نقول الكودات
ونظرية الزلزال الاقتصادي خطأ
ولكن نريد لبيوتنا ان لا تنهار فوق رؤوسنا بحجة الاقتصاد

-فالكود ترك للمهندس حرية الاختيار في قيمة العامل R
لكن ضمن تحقيق اشتراطات الكود فعندما المطلوب
اطار مقاوم للعزوم فهذا اجباري لكن يمكن اختيار 
قيمة R اقل وفق مايراه مهندس التصميم
مناسبا وتحقيق التوازن بين الأمان والاقتصاد
تحياتي


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 ديسمبر 2015)

medeaing قال:


> [FONT=&]السلام عليكم ولرحمة الله و بركاته[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]شكرا جزيلا لك على الجواب[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]و لكن ياحبذ لو ذكرت لي ما هي المراجع التي تتحدث عن *دقة الرقم* ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]لأن بعض المراجع التي اطلعت عليها تذكر أن الرقم *بعيد كل البعد عن الدقة* و ذلك لأن الدقة في العلم الذي يسمى *إحصاء* متوقفة على *عدد التجارب السابقة* "[/FONT]the intensity of the occurrence[FONT=&]"[/FONT] [FONT=&] و من المعلوم أن الزلازل الكبيرة (و التي زعمت أنها تتكرر مرة كل 2475 سنة) هي حوادث *نادرة الوقوع* و يضاف إلى ذلك أن التسجيلات الزلزالية "[/FONT]seismic record[FONT=&]" لم تبدأ إلا في القرن الماضي و حتى الدول الكبيرة في هذا الفن كاليابان و نيوزيلندا و الولايات المتحدة (كاليفورنيا بالتحديد) لا تتوفر إلا على عدد محدود جدا من التسجيلات الزلزالية الخاصة بالزلازل الكبرى [/FONT][FONT=&](التي زعمت أنها تتكرر مرة كل 2475 سنة).[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]ثم ينبغي التنبه إلى أن مصطلح "فترة العودة" [/FONT]return period[FONT=&]" هو مصطلح *إحصائي بحت* يستعمل لتقييم الأخطار و لا ينبغي أبدا أن يفهم منه أن للحدث جدول زمني دوري يتكرر فيه.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]فالذي شد انتباهي هو قولك *"زلزال يتكرر كل ..."* ثم إجابتك بأن *هذا الرقم دقيق *[/FONT]​ [FONT=&]و الأعجب من هذا و ذاك أنك قلت:
> ​ [FONT=&]هذا أظنه من كيسك و لا مرجع لك فيه إلا أن تفند. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&]لا أظن أن يتجرأ واضعوا القوانين الزلزالية على أن يذكرو عدد الموتى المتوقع و هم الذين يعترفون بعجزهم عن التنبؤ بقيمة الأحمال الزلزالية فضلا عن التنبؤ بحجم الأضرار فضلا عن التنبؤ بعدد الموتى. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&]و حتى إذا تجرؤا و فعلوا ذلك فلا ينبغي للمهندس المسلم أن يكرر كل ما يقولون و هو يقرأ قول الله تعالى (ُقلْ لَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ)
> 
> [/FONT]و ليستفيد إخواننا في المنتدى أعطيهم المعادلة التي حسب بها رقم 2475 سنة :
> ...



أنا الحقيقة مش عارف إيه الغرض من التعليق 

أنت أيضا وصلت أن ال RETURN PERIOD = 2475 بناءا على POSSION DISTRUBITION FUNCTION 

و قد ذكرت أن أحد أهم المراجع IBC , و ال IBC أهم مرجع فى العالم الأن 

و كلنا نعلم أن ده إحتمال و لم نقل حقيقة و ستجدنى وضعت - ده إن حصل - بين شرطتين علشان عارف أن ده إحتمال

و أنا أتعجب لو رجعت لكتاب Steven L Kramer ستجد من أين وجد هذا الزلزال MCE و كيف حدد ال SHA , و أتعجب أنك تقول أن مصدرنا فى الزلازل هو ماتم رصده فقط ؟!! و و أنت تعلم أن تقريبا أول ما تم رصده كان فى العقد الرابع من القرن السابق , طرق تحديد ال MCE موجودة فى الكتاب الذى ذكرته و هو كتاب عمدة فى هذا العلم 

و أتعجب عندما أبسط معلومة موجودة فى ال FEMA 273 و FEMA356 و ATC40 و ASCE41 و التى تتكلم عن عدد محود من الوفيات - عندما أقول واحد أو أتنين - و تقول لى " قل لا يعلم من فى السماوات و الأرض إلا الله" , و هل تعلم يا أخى أننى أكرر علم الغرب فقط و لا أؤمن أنه لا يعلم من فى السماوات و الأرض إلا الله 
و هل ترى أن علم الإحصاء كله حرام لأنه يتنبأ بإحتمالية ؟!!!

أتعجب من قولك أن ال return period مصطلح إحصائى بحت , طب عرفه من كتب الإحصاء يا أخى ؟

و ده تعريفه
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Return_period


عندما أقول أن الرقم دقيق - أنت تعلم أننى أقصد أنه دقيق إحصائيا - و سيادتك حسبته و أعطيته لنا 2474.9 

و بعدين علم الإحصاء لا ينبغى أن يقال عليه رجما بالغيب , لأنه علم لا يدعى أنه يعلم الغيب و لا يدعى أنه يقينى , و لا ينبغى أن نقلل من قيمة العلماء حتى و إن لم يكونوا مسلمين - النبى يقول الحكمة ضالة المؤمن- 

و لو صح أن نقول أن علم الإحصاء إستخدمه النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم , و لم يقل له أحد قل لا يعلم من فى السماوات و الأرض الغيب إلا الله

النبى سأل عن عدد الأبل التى يذبحها المشركون فى بدر فتنبأ بعددهم و قال القوم بين ال 900 و 1000 و هذا ثابت فى السير 

و قد ذهب الإمام الشافعى لليمن ليتعلم علم الفراسة و هو أيضا من علوم التنبؤ 


أخى لا تستعمل الدين إلا إذا كنت متأكد مما تقول

و جزاكم الله خيرا 

محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (14 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحياتي محمود بيك
> -كل الزملاء يعرفون ما جاء في الكودات وانواع الجمل
> اللازم استعمالها وفق المناطق الزلزالية والارتفعات
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا

محمود الصقار


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (14 ديسمبر 2015)

محمود الصقار قال:


> رد غريب أيضا
> د يوسف ما أقوله ليس رأى خاص بى و ليس من عندى و عندى مراجعى
> لا أعلم كيف يقول الدكتور يوسف 4-8 ثم يقول نصف القص القاعدى
> حضرتك بترد بناءا على أى مرجع؟!
> محمود الصقار



- نحن لا نتكلم ولا نقصد قيمة القص القاعدي
وطرق الحصول علية وكم يساوي من وزن الكتلة
بل نقصد الفرق في قيمة القص القاعدي الذي نصمم عليه البناء
في حال اختيارالعامل r مع تواجد اطارات عادية 
اوفي حال اختيار اطارات مقاومة للعزوم 
والقيمة هي تقريبة فقط للشرح والتوضيح
لكن يجب الرجوع الى جدول الكود
واختيار العامل r وفق نوع الجملة المقاومة للزلازل
تحياتي


----------



## medeaing (14 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم



> إختيار النظام من omrf إلى imrf إلى smrf ليس بناءا على رغبة شخصية للمهندس ليتم المفاضلة بينهم , إختيار النظام إجبارى بناءا على المنطقة أو بالأحرى sdc و ده واضح فى ch21 فى ال aci318



ال ACI318 لا يذكر الإشتراطات اللازمة *لاختيار النظام المقاوم للزلازل* structural system) limitation)و إنما يذكر الإشتراطات و التفصيلات اللازمة لكل نوع من الأنظمة. 

أما اشتراطات الإختيار بين نظام و نظام آخر فهي مذكورة في قوانين أخرى (ِASCE,UBC,...) و ليس في ال ACI318 .
على سبيل المثال نجد في ASCE07-05 الجدول 12.12.1 صفحة 121 و هو واضح جدا في أن الإختيار راجع للمهندس مع مراعات بعض الحدود في المباني ذات ال SDC العالي (D,E,F ). ففي ال SDC C مثلا يمكن استعمال SMRF كما يمكن استعمال IMRF .
فإذا استعملت الأول ستستفيد من ال R العالي المذكور في نفس الجدول و لكن بالمقابل ستكون ملزما بتطبيق التفصيلات الخاصة بال SMRF المذكورة في ال ACI318 و التي هي بدون شك أقسى من تفصيلات ال IMRF .كما يمكن استعمال ال IMRF و الإستفادة من التفصيلات الأقل قساوة و لكن ستستعمل قيمة R أضعف.

و هذا ما أشار إليه التعليق R21.1.1 من ال ACI318-08 .

و العلم عند الله
بالتوفيق

سلام


----------



## طارق وبسنت (15 ديسمبر 2015)

اتفق معك يا دكتور لا بد من تصميم المنازل لتقاوم الزلازل


----------



## tarek elattar (15 ديسمبر 2015)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم ولرحمة الله و بركاته​ شكرا جزيلا لك على الجواب​ و لكن ياحبذ لو ذكرت لي ما هي المراجع التي تتحدث عن *دقة الرقم* ؟​ لأن بعض المراجع التي اطلعت عليها تذكر أن الرقم *بعيد كل البعد عن الدقة* و ذلك لأن الدقة في العلم الذي يسمى *إحصاء* متوقفة على *عدد التجارب السابقة* "the intensity of the occurrence"  و من المعلوم أن الزلازل الكبيرة (و التي زعمت أنها تتكرر مرة كل 2475 سنة) هي حوادث *نادرة الوقوع* و يضاف إلى ذلك أن التسجيلات الزلزالية "seismic record" لم تبدأ إلا في القرن الماضي و حتى الدول الكبيرة في هذا الفن كاليابان و نيوزيلندا و الولايات المتحدة (كاليفورنيا بالتحديد) لا تتوفر إلا على عدد محدود جدا من التسجيلات الزلزالية الخاصة بالزلازل الكبرى (التي زعمت أنها تتكرر مرة كل 2475 سنة).​ ثم ينبغي التنبه إلى أن مصطلح "فترة العودة" return period" هو مصطلح *إحصائي بحت* يستعمل لتقييم الأخطار و لا ينبغي أبدا أن يفهم منه أن للحدث جدول زمني دوري يتكرر فيه.​ فالذي شد انتباهي هو قولك *"زلزال يتكرر كل ..."* ثم إجابتك بأن *هذا الرقم دقيق *​ و الأعجب من هذا و ذاك أنك قلت:
> 
> ​
> هذا أظنه من كيسك و لا مرجع لك فيه إلا أن تفند. ​ لا أظن أن يتجرأ واضعوا القوانين الزلزالية على أن يذكرو عدد الموتى المتوقع و هم الذين يعترفون بعجزهم عن التنبؤ بقيمة الأحمال الزلزالية فضلا عن التنبؤ بحجم الأضرار فضلا عن التنبؤ بعدد الموتى. ​ و حتى إذا تجرؤا و فعلوا ذلك فلا ينبغي للمهندس المسلم أن يكرر كل ما يقولون و هو يقرأ قول الله تعالى (ُقلْ لَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الْغَيْبَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ)
> ...



ابهرتنى بردك الرائع


----------



## tarek elattar (15 ديسمبر 2015)

ننتظر رد الدكتور على مشاركة الاستاذ ميشيل
زيادة الجساءة معناها الانهيارالمبكر والشروخ المبكرة
هذا ما فهمته من الاستاذ ميشيل
اما كلام الاستاذ الدكتور فعلى العكس
اذا هى زيادة الجساءة ولكن بقدر هندسي او Limit


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (15 ديسمبر 2015)

tarek elattar قال:


> ننتظر رد الدكتور على مشاركة الاستاذ ميشيل
> زيادة الجساءة معناها الانهيارالمبكر والشروخ المبكرة
> هذا ما فهمته من الاستاذ ميشيل
> اما كلام الاستاذ الدكتور فعلى العكس
> اذا هى زيادة الجساءة ولكن بقدر هندسي او limit



السلام عليكم
- كما جاء في عنوان موضوع المداخلة
هو فقط استطلاع رأي الزميل حول تصميم الزلازل
وفق النظرية الاقتصادية وقبول التصميم على قيمة اقل من الفعلية
مع قبول تشقق البناء وخروجة من الخدمة ام يوجد رأي وتصور آخر للزميل
وهذا لا يحتاج الى رد على مداخلات الزملاء

- مداخلة الاستاذ ميشل صحيىة ولا غبار عليها
حيث هو يقارن بين الأبنية الجاسئة ذات الدور القليل 
والقص القاعدي الكبير وبين اللأبنية المرنة ذات الدور الكبير
والقص القاعدي الأقل
كذلك بين الأبنية وتفاعل التربة وخواصها في تشتيت قيم الزلزال
حيث الترب الغير صخرية يمكن ان تمتص قيمة من الزلزال
وحادثة الرنين تحدث في الترب الصخرية عندما يتساوى الدورين

- لكن ما نتكلم عنه هو فقط عند اختيار العامل r وليس تغير مواصفات
الجملة وجعل الجمل المرنة جاسئة او العكس
- يعني عند التصميم من اجل جدران قص عادية فقط ونختار r=4
فهي من اجل جميع الأبنية قصيرة جاسئة او ارتفاع كبير مرنة
ليس معنى ان الجملة جاسئة حيث لا تتشكل فيها مفاصل لدنة
ولن تنهار فجأة بالانهيار الهش وانهيار الخرسانة قبل وصول التسليح الى
حد مرونته
لأن الكود فرض علينا التصميم وفق النظرية الحدية والنسب التسليح اللأصغرية
وتحقيق تواجد مطاوعة محدودة في الجدار وتواجد اعمدة في النهايات او توزيع منتظم
وكل هذا يمنع الانكسار الهش طالما التصميم وفق نسب التسليح التوازنية للمقطع
لذلك سيتشقق جدار الخرسانة عند وصول اجهاد التسليج الى ما بعد حد المرونة
هذا فيما اذا كانت قوة الزلزال اكبر من قيم التصميم
- فالانهيار سيبقى مرن وليس هش ومفاجئ لأن التصميم التوازني والممطولية
متواجدة وفق شروط الكود في التصميم
الا في حال الجملة المقاومة للزلال جاسئة من الحجر او البلوك سيكون الانهيار مفاجئ
- وهذا ما يحدث في تصميم الحمولات الشاقولية وفق النظرية الحدية ونسب التسليح التوازنية تشقق ثم انهيارمرن
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 ديسمبر 2015)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الحقيقة أنا مش عارف أرد أقول إيه ؟؟؟!!! 

هذا هو الكود !!!!!



و الكود صريح جدا و سهل الفهم جدا هنا 

يعنى الأخ فتح الكود و أخد التعليق و فهمه بطريقة غير دقيقة و ساب أصل الموضوع 

استقيم يرحمك الله 

حرام تشتت المهندسين بمعلومات مغلوطة, ستحاسب أمام الله

محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (15 ديسمبر 2015)

medeaing قال:


> [FONT=&]
> [FONT=&]لأن بعض المراجع التي اطلعت عليها تذكر أن الرقم *بعيد كل البعد عن الدقة*
> [FONT=&]سلام[/FONT]​



ما هى هذه المراجع ؟ بس مرجعين الله يخليك , و ياريت نشوف الفقرة اللى بتقول الكلام ده

محمود الصقار​


----------



## medeaing (15 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الصورة التي اقتبستها من الACI318 لا تشير لا من قريب و لا من بعيد إلى أن اختيار النظام من OMRF , SMRF, IMRF إجباري بناءا على ال SDC و إمنا ذكرت شروط خاصة لكل SDC و لا علاقة لهذه الشروط باختيار النظام. و لقد أحلتك في ردي السابق إلى التعليق الموجود في نفس الصفحة فإنه ينفي صراحة إجبارية اختيار النظام
 

و لقد ذكرت في ردي السابق أن ال ACI لا يذكر ال structural system limitation و إنما هذا تجده في الASCE و أحلنك إلى رقم الجدول و الصفحة 


في هذا الجدول NL تعني غير محدود 
الجدول واضح في أن SDC C يسمح معه كلا من الIMRF و ال SMRF و الإختيار راجع للمهندس مع مراعات ال R الخاص بكل واحد منهما و الفقرة من ال ACI الخاصة به (الفقرة 21.3 بالنسبة لل IMRF و الفقرة 21.6 بالنسبة ل SMRF )

و العلم عند الله
وفقني الله و إياك لكل خير
سلام


----------



## medeaing (15 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله



> ما هى هذه المراجع ؟ بس مرجعين الله يخليك , و ياريت نشوف الفقرة اللى بتقول الكلام ده



سأذكر لك بحول الله مرجعين 
الأول خاص بالفلسفة الأمريكية و هو الكتاب المشهور :
Seismic & Wind Design Of Concrete Buildings 
للكاتبين المشهورين
SK.GHOSH and David fanella
حيث ذكرا في الصفحة 1-17 ما يلي 


و أما المرجع الثاني فهو من الفلسفة الأوربية و هو كتاب :
Seismic Design, Assessment and Retrofitting of Concrete Buildings
لمؤلفه المشهور أيضا فهو أحد من ساهموا في إنجاز القانون الأوربي للزلازل EC8 :
MICHAEL N. FARDIS

ذكر في الصفحة الأولى من كتابه ما يلي :


كلمة approximately المذكورة في المرجع الأول و كلمة conventionally المذكورة في المرجع الثاني تدلان بوضوح على عدم دقة الرقم.
و مما يزيد الأمر وضوحا اختلاف القيم من كود إلى كود و من مرجع إلى آخر

والعلم عند الله تعالى

وفقك الله لكل خير

سلام


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 ديسمبر 2015)

نتابع هذا الحوار الراقي بشغف و نأمل أن يستمر ..
تحياتي و شكري للجميع ..


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> - كما جاء في عنوان موضوع المداخلة
> هو فقط استطلاع رأي الزميل حول تصميم الزلازل
> وفق النظرية الاقتصادية وقبول التصميم على قيمة اقل من الفعلية
> ...


يتبع___

السلام عليكم
- مزيد من الإيضاح حول علاقة العامل r ونوع الجملة الزلزالية وتشكل المفاصل اللدنة
- الكود لا يطبق نظرية تصميم الزلزال الاقتصادية والسماح بتشقق البناء وخروجة من الخدمة الا في حالات خاصة عندما يكون المطلوب تشتيت قيمة كبيرة من الزلزال وتشكل المفاصل اللدنة

1- في حال اختيار جملة جدران قص عادية r = 4 مع مطاوعة محدودة
لن تتشكل مفاصل لدنة ولن تتشقق جدران القص انشائيا
الجملة ستقاوم كامل قوة الزلزال مع تشتيت خفيف لمرونة الجدار ومطاوعته

2- في حال اضافة اطارات مقاومة للعزوم مشاركة لجدران القص جملة ثنائية
وان تتحمل الاطارات لايقل عن %25 لوحدها
يمكن اختيار 6 = r لكن يجب على الاطارات فقط تشتيت قيمة الزلزال
وما قيمته الفرق بين القص الفعلي والمخفض

- ما نقصده المفاصل اللدنة ستتشكل فقط في الإطارات لمقاومة فرق قيمة التصميم والجدران لا تتشقق كما الاطارات لعدم تشكل مفاصل لدنة فيها ولا يمكنها تشتيت اي طاقة 
- والمفاصل والتشققات الانشائية الضارة تحدث فقط في الاطارات ويصبح البناء خطرا ويجب تدعيمه واعادة تأهليه هذا فقط من اجل توفير 25%

3- مشاركة جملة اطارات مقاومة للعزوم مع جدران قصية خاصة ذات ممطولية عالية غير محددة
- تقريبا يمكن اختيار r=7
حيث يوكل للإطار تشتيت طاقة 25% من القص القاعدي ويوكل للجدار الخاص
تقريبا تشتيت 15% من قيمة القص القاعدي
- اي تصمم المقاطع والتسليح على 60% من القص القاعدي والباقي 40% تشتيت وامتصاص طاقة وتشكل مفاصل لدنة في كمرات الاطار ومفاصل لدنة اسفل الجدار وتقريبا حتى ارتفاع h/6 من الجدار وهذه المنطقة يجب ان تكون مطاوعتها وممطوليتها ونسب تسليحها الشاقولية والأفقية خاصة وتصميمها يحقق متطلبات الكود عن المنطقة العليا خارج حدود المفصل

- بعض الكودات لا تسمح باستعمال جدران خاصة حيث تحتاج الى ترتيبات تسليح خاصة كثيفة جدا ومكلفة
وأسباب اخرى لايحبذون تشكل مفصل لدن في جدار يعمل كابولي وكذلك يفضلون تشكل مفاصل في الاطارات فقط وتبقى الجدران دون مفاصل ودون تشققات انشائية خطرة
وفي هذه الحالة قد لا تخرج كامل الجملة الزلزالية من الخدمة ولا تحتاج الجدران الى اعادة تدعيم وتأهيل الا الاطارات.

4- في حال رغبة الزميل ان لا يكون التصميم وفق النظرية الاقتصادية
ولا يريد للبناء ان يتشقق بسبب مفاصل لدنة
بل يريد التصميم على كامل قوة الزلزال وان يترك تشكل المفاصل
كعامل امان اضافي في حال جاء الزلزال اكبر من قيمة التصميم النظامية
وفق الخرائط وشدة المنا طق الزازالية
- فالكود فرض في مناطق خاصة والارتفاعات العالية
يجب تواجد اطارات مقاومة للعزوم فيمكن اختيار اطارات مقاومة للعزوم
مع ترتيبات خاصة ومطاوعة عالية غير محدودة لكن
مع قيمة R اصغر من 6 بحيث نصمم على كامل قوة القص القاعدة

ونترك تشكل المفصل اللدن الى قيمة زلزال اعلى من الفعلي
بحيث لا نريد ان يحدث تشققات ضارة في الجملة الزلزالية
ولا خروج الساكنين ولا اجراء تدعيم انشائي.
 
تحياتي


----------



## usama_usama2003 (16 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> يتبع___
> 
> السلام عليكم
> - مزيد من الإيضاح حول علاقة العامل r ونوع الجملة الزلزالية وتشكل المفاصل اللدنة
> ...



جميل دكتورنا
هل يمكن ارفاق مرجع؟


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 ديسمبر 2015)

usama_usama2003 قال:


> جميل دكتورنا
> هل يمكن ارفاق مرجع؟


السلام عليكم
{يا سلام-- متى كان يطلب من المرجع ارفاق مرجع}
 واي فقرة من المداخلة تحتاج اثبات ومرجع
- طبعا المرجع هو الكود
وجداول انواع الجمل المقاومة للزلازل
ومقدارقيمة العامل r لكل جملة
ونظريات تشكل المفصل اللدن وفلسفتها
في مقاومة الزلازل وتشتيت طاقة الزلزال والممطولية
بزيادة المطاومة قد تكون الأرقامr تقريبة هي فقط
للتوضيح فهذا كله من الكودات وما نعمل به في تصميم
الأبنية للزلازل 

تحياتي


----------



## محمود الصقار (16 ديسمبر 2015)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> 
> 
> 
> ...



المراجع الذى ذكرتها لم تذكر كما قلت أنت أنها - بعيد كل البعد عن الدقة - 
و لكن الكلمتين اللتان ذكرتهما يتناسبا فقط مع علم الإحصاء 
approximatly تقريبا و ليس بعيدا 
conventionally تقليدا و ليس بعيدا 

أى قيم مختلفة ؟؟ أنا لا أجد إختلاف فى القيم كل القيم التى أوردتها هى 475 و 2475 !!!!

و د Ghosh أنا أعرفه و حضرت له محاضرات و سألته كثيرا و للعلم نحن أول من نظمنا له فى الإمارات - Ramboll Whitby bird- و تكلمت معه كثيرا , و هو لا يمكن يقصد ذلك
محمود الصقار


----------



## محمود الصقار (16 ديسمبر 2015)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الصورة التي اقتبستها من الACI318 لا تشير لا من قريب و لا من بعيد إلى أن اختيار النظام من OMRF , SMRF, IMRF إجباري بناءا على ال SDC و إمنا ذكرت شروط خاصة لكل SDC و لا علاقة لهذه الشروط باختيار النظام. و لقد أحلتك في ردي السابق إلى التعليق الموجود في نفس الصفحة فإنه ينفي صراحة إجبارية اختيار النظام
> مشاهدة المرفق 111067
> 
> ...



من قال أنها لا تشير ؟؟؟؟ أنت بتتكلم جد ؟؟؟؟!!!
بص يا أخى 

أعطيك جملة على سبيل المثال

جملة " ٍ 
structures assigned to SDC C shall satsify 21.1.2 to 21.1.8 " 

دى معناها أن ال SDC حرف C لازم IMRF 
و كلمة shall علشان اللى ما عندوش خبرة فى الكود بمعنى الإلزام 
أخى أنا أشيك على الأبراج يوميا هنا فى الإمارات و أفهم الكود جيدا , و أحفظ الجداول التى ذكرتها و أدرسها للمهندسين هنا 
و عندما أقول لك أن ACI و Ch21 ذكر ذلك , لا تقول لى أن مكان أخر ذكر ذلك فأنا أعلم أن الأكواد الأخرى ذكرت ذلك أيضا , إذا أردت أن ترد و هذا حقك فعليك أن تثبت أن ما أقول خطأ و لا تدخلنى فى موضوع أخر


و مع ذلك فأنت ترد على نفسك عندما تجد أنا الSDC D and E لا يمكن إستخدام concrete IMRF فهذا يعنى أن إختيار النظام ليس إختياريا هنا و دا كلامى فى البداية اللى أنت بترد عليه 

أنا الحقيقة مش عارف أنت بترد على إيه , أنت معاى فى الرأى أم ضدى ؟ 

محمود الصقار


----------



## medeaing (16 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



> أعطيك جملة على سبيل المثال
> 
> جملة " ٍ
> structures assigned to SDC C shall satsify 21.1.2 *to* 21.1.8 "
> ...



أريد أولا أن أصحح خطأ في الجملة التي نقلتها من ال ACI318 فكلمة *to* ليست مذكورة في ال ACI و إنما المذكور هو كلمة and فالجملة في ال ACI هي كالآتي 
structures assigned to SDC C shall satsify 21.1.2 and 21.1.8



​الفقرتين 21.1.8 و 21.1.2 لا يتكلمان أصلا عن ال IMRF فضلا عن أن يذكرا إلزامية استعماله في ال SDC C 
ال IMRF مذكور في الفقرة 21.3 و هو ليس إلزاميا في ال SDC C بل يسمح الإختيار بينه و بين ال SMRF 
لا أريد أن أطيل الخلاف حول هذه النقطة و لكن أحيلك على كتاب GHOSH السابق الذكر فانظر غير مأمور الصفحة 1-37 و التي ذكر فيها ما يلي



و العلم عند الله تعالى

وفقكم الله

سلام


​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (16 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> يتبع___
> 
> السلام عليكم
> - مزيد من الإيضاح حول علاقة العامل r ونوع الجملة الزلزالية وتشكل المفاصل اللدنة
> ...


السلام عليكم
- وماجاء في ورقة او محاضرة الدكتور مشهور غنيم حول نفس الموضوع
- هناك حالتان لتصميم الزلازل
1- الأولي تعمتد على تشتيت قسم من الزلزال والتصميم على
قوة قص قاعدي مخفض مع تواجد مطاوعة وممطولية عالية وتشكل المفصل اللدن
2- والثانية هي حالة التصميم دون تخفيض ويقاوم او يشتت كامل الزلزال بتصميم
المقطع والتسليح اللازم طبقا كما في تصميم الحمولات الشاقولية
3- لكنه ينصح في حالة التصميم المخفض من تأمين المطاوعة
والمطولية التامة واشتراطات تفاصيل التسليح الخاصة
تحياتي


----------



## tarek elattar (17 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ الدكتور يوضح نقطة هامة جدا
وهو التعامل بالاحترافية مع r
افهم من الاستاذ الدكتوران كل مبنى له حالته الخاصة من جميع الجوانب اقتصاديا اواجتماعيا او انسانيا او امنيا
التعامل مع الجميع ليس واحد وهذا من مفهوم الكود او من روح النص
الموضوع الذى طرحه الاستاذ الدكتوررائع
وهذه المواضيع لا يتجرأعلى فتحها الا العمالقة اهل الاجتهاد فى النصوص
اما الطلبة مثلى ومثل الكثيرين فيتعلمون
رائع استاذى
واذكر كلام استاذى الاستاذ الدكتور هانئ الهاشمى
ان المصمم مثل حائك الثياب لكل انسان الثوب الذي يناسبه
لكل مبني اجتهاداته
اقول 
الكود يعطيك انواع والوان الاقمشة المتاحةما انت فأنت الحائك


----------



## هشام رمزى دسوقى (17 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من سيادتكم تقبل رايي بناءا على ما افهمه واعمل به من الكود الامريكي فى المملكة العربية السعودية وارجو التوضح اذا كنت مخطايتم تحديد R بناءا على النوع المستخدم للمقاومة الاحمال الافقية اذا كان هو Moment Frame بكل انواعه او shear wall بكل انواعه او استخدام النوعين ويتم تحديد النظام المستخدم للمقاومة الاحمال الافقية بناءا علي seismic design category (SDC) ويتم تحد SDC بناءا على المعاملان Sds ,Sd1 لذلك نستنتج من هذا ان قيمة R بناءا على Sds ,Sd1 
مرفق لسيادتكم من ASCE7-05 الجداول الت تثبت ذلك والله اعلم وارجو التوضيح حتي لا يحدث عدم فهم للموضوع

https://www.mediafire.com/?4o6bdisa7j6e9m9


----------



## medeaing (17 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



> و مع ذلك فأنت ترد على نفسك عندما تجد أنا الSDC D and E لا يمكن إستخدام concrete IMRF فهذا يعنى أن إختيار النظام ليس إختياريا هنا و دا كلامى فى البداية اللى أنت بترد عليه



ال IMRF يمكن استعماله أيضا في ال SDC D و SDC E كنظام ثنائي (dual system) مع جدران قص خاصة (special reinforced concrete shear wall ) و مع مراعات شرط ال 25% , و مع عدم تجاوز ارتفاع 100 قدم في ال SDC E و 160 قدم في ال SDC D. و هذا واضح في الجدول 12.2.1 من ال ASCE:


و هذا ما نص عليه أيضا جوش في كتابه فانظر غير مأمور الصفحة 1-38 :



و بهذا نتيقين أن نوع النظام إختياري حتى في ال SDC العالي ففي ال SDC D مثلا لك الإختيار بين 


SMRF
نظام ثنائي بين SMRF و جدران قص خاصة
نظام ثنائي بين IMRF و جدران قص خاصة
بل لك اختيارات أخرى تجدها في الجدول 12.2.1.

و العلم عند الله تعالى
بالتوفيق
سلام


----------



## medeaing (17 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



> يتم تحديد R بناءا على النوع المستخدم للمقاومة الاحمال الافقية اذا كان هو Moment Frame بكل انواعه او shear wall بكل انواعه او استخدام النوعين



أما هذا فصحيح و دقيق. قيمة ال R لا تتعلق إلا بنوع النظام المقاوم للأحمال الأفقية و يمكن قراءتها مباشرة من الجدول 12.2.1 في ال ASCE7-05 .



> ويتم تحديد النظام المستخدم للمقاومة الاحمال الافقية بناءا علي seismic design category (SDC)



و أما هذا فصحيح أيضا و لكن يحتاج إلى مزيد من التوضيح. نوع النظام المقاوم للقوى الأفقية مرتبط بعدة عوامل و ال SDC ما هو إلا واحد منها و نذكر من هذه العوامل:


نوع البناية ووظيفتها من الجانب المعماري (سكنية ، إدارية ، فندقية،.....) فبعض الأنظمة تتوافق مع بعض الوظائف و لا تتوافق مع البعض الآخر و العكس؛ 
نوع اليد العاملة الموجودة في المنطقة من حيث كونها مؤهلة و متعودة على إنجاز مختلف الأنظمة الزلزالية. و هذا يختلف من بلد إلى آخر و من منطقة إلى أخرى على حسب تقاليد البناء المنتشرة فيها؛ 
الطاقات التصنيعية المتوفرة في البلد أو المنطقة ، ففي بعض البلدان يفضل استعمال الأنظمة المعدنية و في البعض الآخر تفضل الخرسانة على حسب ما يتوفر في البلد من مصانع الإسمنت و محاجر الحصى و الرمل و مصانع المعادن .... 
الثمن : و هو في الحقيقة عامل متعلق بالثلاثة السابقة فعلى حسب وظيفة البناية و أهلية اليد العاملة و الإمكانيات النصنيعية للبلد تكون بعض الأنظمة المقاومة للأحمال الأفقية أوفر ثمنا من غيرها، 
المنطقة الزلزالية، نوعية التربة ، أهمية البناية : و هذه الثلاث عوامل يمكن تلخيصها في ال SDC ، فبعض الأنظمة قد لا يناسب في بعض المناطق الزلزالية أو بعض البنايات الإستراتيجية و لهذا ال ASCE أعطى حدودا (limitation) لكل نظام على حسب ال SDC. ولكن القوانين الزلزالية (ASCEعلى سبيل المثال) راعى العوامل الأخرى (نوع البناية، اليد العاملة ،....) فأعطى لكل SDC قائمة كبيرة من الأنظمة المقاومة للزلازل يمكن استعمال أي واحد منها. و بطبيعة الحال كلما كانت ال SDC عالية (E,F مثلا) كلما ضاقت القائمة المسموحة و العكس كلما نزلت ال SDC كلما اتسعت القائمة. 
فالقوانين الزلزالية لم تحجر الإختيار و إنما تركته للمهندس على حسب خصوصيات المشروع و لكنها أعطت حدودا لبعض الأنظمة في بعض المناطق الزلزالية.
و لإيضاح ما سبق نضرب مثالا :
لنفرض بناية فندقية من 10 طوابق ارتفاع كل طابق 3 متر و الطابق معماريا هو عبارة عن رواق طويل و غرف فندقية على يمينه و على شماله. و لنفرض البلد تركيا التي تمكنت من إتقان تقنية القولبة النفقية (tunnel formwork) و التي تعتبر أيضا منطقة نشظة زلزاليا و لنفرض مثلا ال SDC D. لا شك أن في مثل هذه الحالة يعتبر ال bearing wall system باستعمال جدران قص خاصة من أحسن الأنظمة و أوفرها ثمنا و أسرعها إنجازا و ذلك للأسباب التالية :


الوظيفة المعمارية تساعد على مثل هذا النظام حيث أننا نحتاج إلى جدران فصل كثيرة بين الغرف فجدران القص الخاصة ستقوم بثلاث وظائف في آن واحد : مقاومة الأحمال الرأسية ( (dead , live,..، مقاومة الأحمال الأفقية (الزلازل و الرياح) و العمل كجدران فاصلة بين الغرف، 
تقاليد البناء في البلد حيث أنهم تمكنوا من إتقان تقنية توافق هذا النظام و تعتبر سريعة و اقتصادية معه، 
القانون الزلزالي يسمح حيث أن البناية لم تتجاوز ال 160 قدم (نستعمل الجدول 12.2.1 من ال ASCE تمثيلا فقط فليس هو القانون المستعمل في تركيا). 
طبعا هذا النظام فيه عيوب و أهمها اللدونة السيئة التي يدل عليها قيمة ال R المنخفضة و التي تستلزم تصميم البناية على قوة قص قاعدي أعلى بالمقارنة مع أنظمة أخرى.
فعلى المصمم أن يوازن بين الإيجابيات و السلبيات قبل أن يتخذ القرار.

و لنفرض نفس البناية بنفس المعطيات و لكن في بلد آخر (و لنفرض بلدي الجزائر مثلا) حيث أن تقنية القولبة النفقية غير متوفرة و تقاليد البناء تستعمل غالبا إطارات (أعمدة و كمرات ساقطة). لا شك أن في هذه الحالة ال SMRF قد يكون أفضل حيث أننا نستفيد من اللدونة العالية لهذا النظام و التي تعتبر أهم إيجابياته. و لكن قد تواجهنا مشكلة الإنزياحات(story drift) الكبيرة في الطوابق السفلى و هي أحد أهم سيآت هذا النظام. و لحل المشكلة قد نلجأ إلى إضافة بعض جدران القص و تحويل النظام من ال SMRF إلى ال DUAL system .

و الشاهد مما سبق أن اختيار النظام لا يتوقف فقط على ال SDC  بل الأمر أعقد من ذلك.
و رأيي الشخصي أن اختيار النظام هو أهم شيء في تصميم المنشأ و بها يتميز المهندس الحاذق عن غيره و يحتاج الإختيار الصائب إلى إلمام المهندس بمزايا و عيوب كل نوع من أنواع الأنظمة.



> ويتم تحد SDC بناءا على المعاملان Sds ,Sd1



و هذا صحيح أيضا و لكن ليس على إطلاقه . فهو صحيح فقط إذا كان ال S1 (و الذي تجد تعريفه في الفقرة 11.4.1 من ال ASCE) أصغر من 0.75. ففي هذه الحالة ال SDC يحدد بناءا على ال SDs ,SD1, و ال (occupancy category) باستعمال الجدول 11.6.1 و الجدول 11.6.2.
أما إذا كان ال S1 أكبر من 0.75 فإن ال SDC يحدد بناءا على ال (occupancy category) فقط دون الحاجة إلى ال SD1 و SDs.



> لذلك نستنتج من هذا ان قيمة R بناءا على Sds ,Sd1



قد لا أتفق معك في هذه النتيجة لأن ال R مرتبط بنوع النظام المقاوم للزلازل و اختيار النظام لا يتعلق فقط بال SDC و لكن بعوامل كثيرة ذكرتها فيما سبق.

و العلم عند الله تعالى

وفقكم الله لكل خير

سلام


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 ديسمبر 2015)

ها نحن قد اكتسبنا زميلا جديدا متميزا علما و خلقا نأمل منه المزيد و يسعدنا أن نستفيد من مشاركاته التي تنم عن خبرة كبيرة و عميقة ..
الزميل الكريم [MENTION=1097248]medeaing[/MENTION] هو من أعني من الجزائر الشقيق ..
خالص تحياتي و تقديري و شكري ..


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (17 ديسمبر 2015)

تم تثبيت الموضوع ..
تحياتي


----------



## medeaing (18 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك أخي سيف الدين على حسن ظنك بنا 
لا شك أن هذه الكلمات منك تشجعني كثيرا أسأل الله أن يجعلني عند حسن ظنكم
بارك الله فيكم ووفقكم لكل خير
سلام


----------



## محمود الصقار (18 ديسمبر 2015)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أخى كان يجب عليك أن تعلم أن كلمة لا كتبتها بالخطأ و عدلتها فى التعليق بعد أقل من دقيقة - ارجع للتعليق- 
لا أعرف لماذا أعدت ال -لا - مرة أخرى و أنت تعلم أن هذا رائى الذى أدافع عنه و أنت كنت ضده ثم بقيت معاه ؟؟؟؟!!!
هذا لا يليق


----------



## محمود الصقار (18 ديسمبر 2015)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...


لاحظ أن هذه النقطة كلها كنت تقول عكسها لكن الأن أنت مشكلتك هى موجودة فى aci أو فى مكان أخر 

على أى حال أرجع للكود aci 318 2002 فقرة 21.2.1.3
و 21.2.1.4 و 21.2.1.5
ستجد أن aci يحدد أيضا النظام للمنطقة و هذا سبب ردى
و مع ذلك أنت تقول ما قلته أنا أن إختيار النظام ليس بالضرورة إختياريا و هذا ما هجمتنى عندما قلته أنا


----------



## محمود الصقار (18 ديسمبر 2015)

واضح أن الموضوع تحول إلى جدل بحت و ليس نقاش لذلك لن أستمر فيه 
محمود الصقار


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2015)

محمود الصقار قال:


> أنا الحقيقة بستغرب ردود د يوسف , حضرتك بتتكلم بجد؟
> الأرقام دقيقة نعم
> 
> الزلزال dbe يحدث مرة كل 475 و ده واضح فى كل الأكواد و أشهرها ال ubc الذى يتكلم عن زلزال نسبة حدوثه لا تتعدى 10% فى ال 50 سنة و هذه تؤدى إلى return period =475 سنة
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا [MENTION=74081]محمود الصقار[/MENTION]

وللفائدة
لفهم احتمالية حدوث الزلزال ب 10% في 50سنة
Earthquake Hazards 101 - the Basics
http://earthquake.usgs.gov/hazards/about/basics.php

وبالنسبة ل 2,475 سنة لاحتمالية حدوث 2%/50 سنة
وهي بمعني احتمالية حدوث الزلزال كل 50سنة هي 2% من 2475
50/2475 *100 = 2%
يرجي مراجعة
ASCE 41-13 Seismic Evaluation and Retrofit of Existing Buildings_2014-9780784412855
http://libgen.io/book/index.php?md5=608e62f9fbbe49a479e0be457934ad2a

Table C2-1. Probabililty of Exceedance and Mean Return
Period


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2015)

[MENTION=74081]محمود الصقار[/MENTION] جزاك الله خيرا فقد انتفعنا بما من الله عليك , فلا تحرمنا من كل جديد لديك.

شكرا د حميضة لهذا النقل

وهو ل Ziggy Lubkowski
http://thoughts.arup.com/post/MobileDetails/374

وهو
seismic business and skills leader for Arup in Europe, Africa and the Middle East

والموضوع منشور كخواطر وأفكار علي موقع عملاق التصميم الهندسي http://arup.com/

وأن يصدر هذا الطرح من هذا الرجل هو متخصص في Geotechnical Earthquake Engineering , يُثير علامات الاستفهام

واعتقد ان ما يقصدة هو تطوير انظمة ماصة للقوة الزلزالية كالخوامد وعزل الركائز بحيث تكون غير مكلفة وعلية يمكن تصممها لامتصاص كامل القوة الزلزالية وليس نسبة 1/R 

وهذا الفهم من رد الرجل علي احد السائلين عن التكلفة

Ziggy Lubkowski
02 September 2014 11:14amReport?
I agree these are typical concerns, but I believe they are excuses we make because we do not communicate appropriately. We should be using a holistic approach, so we work with architects, mechanical engineers, electrical engineers etc to deliver something to our clients that meets their need.

By using appropriate technologies, for example base isolation (which may make the structure a little more expensive), the cost of the fixtures and fittings will drop to a level that will actually save money. This is brining real value. 

So we must bring on board all parties, including our clients, by communicating the implication of such decisions and exploring together approripate solutions.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2015)

محمود الصقار قال:


> إختيار النظام من omrf إلى imrf إلى smrf ليس بناءا على رغبة شخصية للمهندس ليتم المفاضلة بينهم , إختيار النظام إجبارى بناءا على المنطقة أو بالأحرى sdc و ده واضح فى ch21 فى ال ACI318
> 
> برده رد غريب من دكتور يوسف
> 
> ...



أتفق مع م [MENTION=74081]محمود الصقار[/MENTION]

ولزيادة توضبح
ال ASCE 7, UBC, IBC هو كود احمال الغرض منة حساب القوة الزلزالية وتحديد ال SDC وهذا كلة يشمل قيمة R والمنشأت المسموحة وخلافة

وعلية يجب الرجوع في حالة الخرسانة ل ACI318 لإستفاء شروط الكود طبقا ل SDC لتحقيق ال ductility المناسبة لكل تصنيف زلزالي ونظام مختار
وهذا واضح في جدول

TABLE R1.1.9.1 — CORRELATION BETWEEN
SEISMIC-RELATED TERMINOLOGY IN MODEL
CODES

وجدول
TABLE R21.1.1 — SECTIONS OF CHAPTER 21 TO
BE SATISFIED IN TYPICAL APPLICATIONS*

بالاضافة لما ورد في chapter 21
21.1.1 — Scope


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2015)

ولفهم موضوع الductility المتحكم الفعلي في قيمة R والتي يتم فرضها طبقا لاختيار نظام كعين بدون التحقق من إستيفاء شروط كود المادة المستخدمة لتحقق قيمة R المفروضة

لم اطلع علي شرح عربي كشرح الذي رفعة [MENTION=74081]محمود الصقار[/MENTION] ل [MENTION=493108]mohamedelhadidi[/MENTION] في موضوع
محاضرة فى ال Ductility لمهندس محمد الحديدى


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2015)

from ACI youtube

The Art of Ductile Design of Concrete Beam Column Connections and Structural Walls


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 ديسمبر 2015)

الزميل العزيز [MENTION=34437]محمد ابو مريم[/MENTION]
لي سؤالان :
1- ما هي نقطة الخلاف ؟
2-ألا يمكن الاختيار بين جميع الأنظمة الانشائية في المنطقة (c) ؟
تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2015)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الزميل العزيز [MENTION=34437]محمد ابو مريم[/MENTION]
> لي سؤالان :
> 1- ما هي نقطة الخلاف ؟


لم أتابع جميع التعليقات

عموما الخلاف بيكون بالاحتكام ل asce في اختيار النظام بغض النظر عن متطلبات كود المادة وامكانية تحقيق النظام واقعيا طبقا لمتطلبات كود المادة - للخرسانة ACI والحديد والcomposite i هو AISC - 

مثلا استخدام SMFS في SDC C وهو مسموح بة في ال asce ولكن عند التصميم لا يتم احترام اشتراطات ACI لتحقيق الممطولية ل SMFS وفي الغالب تكون مكلفة جدا

فهنا الخطأ:
1- استعمال R كبيرة فعليا عن النظام الواقعي مما يؤدي لتصميم علي قوة زلزالية أقل مع نظام اضعف من SMFS
2-عدم الالتزام باشتراطات ال ACI لنظام المفروض وحسب علي اساسة قيمة R


سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> 2-ألا يمكن الاختيار بين جميع الأنظمة الانشائية في المنطقة (c) ؟
> تحياتي


يٌمكن طبقاً للمسموح بة ب ASCE في المنطقة C ويفضل اختيار انسب المتاح من حيث التكلفة وامكانية تنفيذ متطلبات ال ACI لهذا النظام.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2015)

from ACI youtube
Historical Development of Design Provisions for Reinforced Concrete Beam-to-Column Connections


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (18 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم
- كما ذكرنا سابقا
العامل r يتعلق بمطاوعة وممطولية نوع الجملة المقاومة
للزلازل محدودة المطاوعة او مطاوعة عالية وتحقق اشتراطات
دخول الجملة والعمل ضمن منطقة اللدونة وتشتيت طاقة الزلزال
- معظم الكودات حددت نوع الجملة الواجب استعمالها
وفق شدة المناطق الزلزالية وكذلك ارتفاع البناء 
ويمكن للزميل اختيار نوع الحملة المسموحة في
حال جدران قصية لوحدها او إطارات او جملة ثنائية وفق
جدول كود التصميم واختيار نوع الجملة و العامل والارتفاع
وانشاء الله في مداخلات قادمة سيتم شرح وتوضيح
تأثير عامل شدة المنطقة الزلزالية وارتفاع البناء على نوع الجملة
المقاومة للزلازل
تحياتي


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2015)

from ACI youtube
Performance-Based Seismic Design of Tall Building: A World View


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2015)

from PEER youtube page
Performance-Based Earthquake Engineering Tall Building Design
13
videos


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (18 ديسمبر 2015)

Design of Multistory Reinforced Concrete Buildings for Earthquake Motions 1992




http://libgen.io/book/index.php?md5=2d3abb42aa15ff1d5d2ee9858e5d356e


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (18 ديسمبر 2015)

حقيقة ما توصلت اليه بفهمي المتواضع أن هناك ما يبدو كأنه خلاف في التعبير و ليس في المفاهيم ..
فلا خلاف على علم الاحصاء الذي يحتوي على أسلوب رياضي لاستنباط احتمالات حدوث ظاهرة ما بما لا يتعارض مع و لا يصل الى علم الغيب من جانب و لا يمكن الاستغناء عن مبادئ هذا العلم رغم ذلك من جانب آخر ..
كذلك فهناك حالات يوسع فيها الكود الاختيار بين الأنظمة الانشائية و أخرى يضيق أو يمنع الاختيار بين الأنظمة الانشائية فلا المهندس مخير على الاطلاق في اختيار النظام الانشائي و لا هو مجبر دائما على اختيار نظام محدد الا في بعض الحالات حسب قيود المنطقة و الارتفاع ..
بينما ما يتحدث عنه الدكتور يوسف فهو لا يقتصر على تغيير المعامل r و انما يتطلب بحثا علميا موازيا لفلسفة الأكواد ..
حقيقة لقد تغير مفهومي عندما أعدت قراءة التعليقات رغم أنني قرأتها من قبل و لكني أؤثر أن يخلو الحوار من الضجر و العصبية و ألا يؤدي الى انسحاب أحد الزملاء ..
و لنا في قصة يونس عليه السلام عبرة ..
فقد أتى قومه بالوحي و الايمان و الحق المبين فأبوا ألا يؤمنوا فعندما (أبق) الى الفلك المشحون ساهم فكان من (المدحضين) !!
و لأن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء ..
و لأن أحدا منا مهما أوتي من علم لا يملك الحقيقة المطلقة فليس بيننا يونس فلا ينبغي أن نغضب و لا نكمل ما اجتمعنا عليه في المنتدى لا نرجو منه الا المودة في القربى و التعاون على نشر العلم و تصحيح الأخطاء ..
تحياتي للجميع ..


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 ديسمبر 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> @محمود الصقار جزاك الله خيرا فقد انتفعنا بما من الله عليك , فلا تحرمنا من كل جديد لديك.
> 
> شكرا د حميضة لهذا النقل
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
شكرا أستاذ محمد لكن بدون نقل
بالظاهر لم تقرأ كامل المقال
نحن لم ننقل المقال وردود المقال وليس هذا من شيمنا النقل والنسخ
فهي تخصهم و لم يعطوا الجواب العلمي الوافي وهو تطوير مخمدات وتقليل الكلفة
- الغاية كانت الرد على صاحب المقال الذي يتهجم على المهندسين وتصميم الزلازل
وبيان لماذا الكود سمح بتطبيق نظرية الزلزال الاقتصادية والسماح بتشقق البناء واخلاء السكان وتهجيرهم
ويمكن للزملاء المهندسين التصميم وفق الكود ودون وجوب تشقق البناء واخلاء الساكنين
ويمكنك الرجوع الى المداخلات السابقة وان هذا ممكن وسهل ودون زيادة كلفة
- طبعا انت تكلمت يمكن استعمال مخمدات زلازل
ونحن نشرح كيف مخمدات الزلازل تمنع تشقق البناء 
طبعا يجب التصميم على كامل قوة الزلزال وعدم دخول المنشأ في المنطقة اللدنة
فقسم يتم تشتيته في الممخدات والقسم الأخربامقطع والتسلبح
وهذا وفق الكود ويمكن تصميمه بدون مخمدات
لدينا دستور القص القاعدي= v=sv*w*I/R.T
- جاء في الكود يجب أخذ عامل أهمية البناء وصموده في الزلازل
دون تشققات او انتقالات كبيرة
في حال القيمة I=1 فالبناء سوف يتشقق ويتشكل مفاصل لدنة
- في حال البناء هام مستشفى وغيرها وI=2 ونفس نوع الجملة ومقدار R
فالبناء لن يتشقق ولن تتشكل مفاصل تشقق لدنة
حيث سيتم تصميمه على ضعف فوة الزلزال واكبر من قيمة
تخفيض العامل R
- وهنا لا نحتاج مخمدات ولن تزيد الكلفة والتصميم وفق الكود
هذا ما كنا نريد ايصاله للزملاء
لا تريد تشقق في البناء ولا اخلاء السكان الفقراء
حاول ان تصمم دون تخفيض قيمة القص الفاعدي دون مفاصل لدنة
مع المحافظة على نوع الجملة وشرروط المنطقة الزلزالية والارتفاع
تحياتي


هذا هو المقال والهجوم على مهندسي الزلازل
~
As engineers we have a responsibility to use our knowledge to help reduce earthquake risk, both human and economic. But do we do enough?
Sure, we do to some extent. As part of the Aceh post-tsunami reconstruction one of the critical issues was explaining to the NGOs and local population what the risk was and how this could be avoided in the future. And the REDi Rating System gives owners, architects and engineers a framework for earthquake resilience. Yet I think we simply don’t talk enough about risk.
How many engineers tell their clients that a code-based design could leave their investment damaged beyond repair? Current building codes do not focus onearthquake resilience – the ability of an organization or community to quickly recover after a future large earthquake. The code’s objective is only to protect the lives of building occupants.
This means significant damage to the building structure, architectural components, facades and other elements is allowed as long as the code objective is met. It is therefore not surprising that when a major earthquake strikes an urban region the losses are large and the general public is left to wonder why.


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ,اشكرك د.م يوسف حميضة على الموضوع القيم فقط اريد الاستفسار حول نقطة فالنقل اننا صممنا وفقا الكود حسب المنطقة وحسب نوع نظام المنشا المطلوب وكل هذا فيما يتعلق بالبناية وماذا فيما يتعلق بنوعية الارضية حيث ان تقارير فيما يتعلق بسقوط معضم البنايات هي بسبب liquifaction du sol او حتى ما نعرف ب le phénomene de raisonance مثلا لدي بناية عالية وطلب مني ان ابنيها في تربة صخرية الموقع لست ان من يختار كما هو نوع البناية اقصد ان كانت بناية متوسطة او مرتفعة فلست انا من يحدد ارتفاع البناية فكيف لي ان اوفق بين نظام المبنى مع نوع التربة لاتفادى اي من مشكلة soil وشكرا


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 ديسمبر 2015)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> و لإيضاح ما سبق نضرب مثالا :
> لنفرض بناية فندقية من 10 طوابق ارتفاع كل طابق 3 متر و الطابق معماريا هو عبارة عن رواق طويل و غرف فندقية على يمينه و على شماله. و لنفرض البلد تركيا التي تمكنت من إتقان تقنية القولبة النفقية (tunnel formwork) و التي تعتبر أيضا منطقة نشظة زلزاليا و لنفرض مثلا ال SDC D. لا شك أن في مثل هذه الحالة يعتبر ال bearing wall system باستعمال جدران قص خاصة من أحسن الأنظمة و أوفرها ثمنا و أسرعها إنجازا و ذلك للأسباب التالية :
> ...


فعلا استخدام SMRF إلى ال DUAL system هو الشائع في الجزائر غير ان نظام coffrage tunnel hاو 

bearing wall system كذلك شائع فمؤسسة cosider متخصصة في ذلك ومنذ سنوات عديدة والملاحظ ان هذا النوع من البنايات يحدث الرعب لان la frequence به قوية جدا ترى الاثاث الثقيل يتحرك بامتار وحتى حوائط الطوب تقع لكن تبقى البناية سليمة وشكرا.


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 ديسمبر 2015)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ,اشكرك د.م يوسف حميضة على الموضوع القيم فقط اريد الاستفسار حول نقطة فالنقل اننا صممنا وفقا الكود حسب المنطقة وحسب نوع نظام المنشا المطلوب وكل هذا فيما يتعلق بالبناية وماذا فيما يتعلق بنوعية الارضية حيث ان تقارير فيما يتعلق بسقوط معضم البنايات هي بسبب liquifaction du sol او حتى ما نعرف ب le phénomene de raisonance مثلا لدي بناية عالية وطلب مني ان ابنيها في تربة صخرية الموقع لست ان من يختار كما هو نوع البناية اقصد ان كانت بناية متوسطة او مرتفعة فلست انا من يحدد ارتفاع البناية فكيف لي ان اوفق بين نظام المبنى مع نوع التربة لاتفادى اي من مشكلة soil وشكرا



السلام عليكم
- بالنسبة لتجنب حادثة الطنين وتساوي دور التربة الصخرية مع البناء
فهذا يحدث فقط في الأبنية ذات الارتفاع القليل كما في الفللات طايق واحد الى اثنان
والأبنية ذات الجمل القصية الجاسئة والدورt القليل كما في الأبنية الحجرية والبلوك
- لذلك في الترب الصخرية يفضل اختيار البناء نوع الهيكلي وجملة القص مرنة
ليست جدران قصية فقط بل إطارات او جمل ثنائية مختلطة
وفي حال البناء الحجري او البلوك والطوب يفضل استعمال إطارات خرسانية
وتكتيف الجدران وزيادة المرونة
- بالنسبة لتأثير نوع التربة على البناء وذلك عند تواجد تربة سيئة طينية
او تواجد مياه مع الترب الرملية او الغضارية
فهذا غير مرغوب في الزلازل حيث اهتزاز التربة اسفل اساسات البناء
وخاصة في أساس اللبشة سيؤدي الى غربلة التربة وهروب ذرات التربة
خارج اللبشة وتزداد نسبة المياه وتميع التربة لهروب الذرات
مما يزيد ميلان البناء وحتى انقلابه وتصدعه
- لذلك في حال الترب السيئة الطينية وارتفاع منسوب المياه
وخاصة في حال اللبشة (الحصيرة) يفضل تواجد تقرير تربة
يوصي بعمل إحلال واستبدال تربة- او استعمال اساسات عميقة
من الخوازيق- ويمكن استعمال لبشة( حصيرة) مع النزول الى الأعماق
مع عدد من طوابق الأقبية او بناء جدران ساندة على محيط
البناء حيث تصبح قاعدة الأساس كصندوق مغلق يمنع هروب
ذرات التربة خارج حدود قاعدة اللبشة ويمنع حادثة التميع
تحياتي


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (19 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> - بالنسبة لتجنب حادثة الطنين وتساوي دور التربة الصخرية مع البناء
> فهذا يحدث فقط في الأبنية ذات الارتفاع القليل كما في الفللات طايق واحد الى اثنان
> والأبنية ذات الجمل القصية الجاسئة والدورt القليل كما في الأبنية الحجرية والبلوك
> ...



انا لا ادري ان كنت تفهم الفرنسية لكن ساظع لينك لاحد المصمميمين على الزلازل Milan zacek والذي يربط فيه بين conception مع نوع التربة ,كنت اريد ان اضيف ان نوعية التربة تاثر على نوع النظام الانشائي وانه يجب اخذ هذا بعين الاعتبار فهذه النقطة وخاصة la raisonance لا تاخذ في عين الاعتبار وهل انتم تاخذونها بعين الاعتبار ؟
http://www.mediafire.com/download/9...iment_avec_le_sol__Prévention__on_Vimeo_1.flv


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (19 ديسمبر 2015)

فاطمةالمهاجرة قال:


> انا لا ادري ان كنت تفهم الفرنسية لكن ساظع لينك لاحد المصمميمين على الزلازل milan zacek والذي يربط فيه بين conception مع نوع التربة ,كنت اريد ان اضيف ان نوعية التربة تاثر على نوع النظام الانشائي وانه يجب اخذ هذا بعين الاعتبار فهذه النقطة وخاصة la raisonance لا تاخذ في عين الاعتبار وهل انتم تاخذونها بعين الاعتبار ؟
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/9...iment_avec_le_sol__prévention__on_vimeo_1.flv



- طبعا اخت فاطمة يجب اخذ عامل تصعيد قوة الزلزال s من تأثير نوع التربة
وشدة وسرعة انتشار موجة الزلزال في تربة أساس المنشأ
وهذا كله موجود في الكود وفق دستور حساب القص القاعدي الكلي
ويختلف وفق شدة المناطق وتصنيفها الزلزالي ودور الزلزال والجملة
المختارة لمقاومة الزلازل وفي حال عدم وجود تفرير تربة زلزالي
يمكن الرجوع الى جداول الكود وتحديد عوامل تأثير التربة s اللازمة لحساب القص
القاعدي.
تحياتي


----------



## medeaing (19 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 



> أخى كان يجب عليك أن تعلم أن كلمة لا كتبتها بالخطأ و عدلتها فى التعليق بعد أقل من دقيقة - ارجع للتعليق-
> لا أعرف لماذا أعدت ال -لا - مرة أخرى و أنت تعلم أن هذا رائى الذى أدافع عنه و أنت كنت ضده ثم بقيت معاه ؟؟؟؟!!!
> هذا لا يليق



لقد أعدت قراءة المشاركات عدة مرات و لم أتمكن من إيجاد كلمة "لا" هذه التي حذفتها أنت و أعدت أنا كتابتها. فإذا كنت (أو أحد الإخوة) تستطيع أن تقتبس من مشاركاتي الموضع الذي ذكرتها فيه مع تعليمها بالأحمر فسأكون لك شاكرا. 



> لاحظ أن هذه النقطة كلها كنت تقول عكسها لكن الأن أنت مشكلتك هى موجودة فى aci أو فى مكان أخر



لقد أعدت قراءة مشاركاتي و لم أجد أين قلت العكس . لقد كنت واضحا من البداية في أن نوع النظام المقاوم للزلازل إختياري و أن شروط الإختيار بين نظام و نظام ليست مذكورة في ال aci بل في asci . و مازلت أطالبك بفقرة من ال aci تشترط أنظمة معينة ل sdc معين.



> لى أى حال أرجع للكود aci 318 2002 فقرة 21.2.1.3
> و 21.2.1.4 و 21.2.1.5
> ستجد أن aci يحدد أيضا النظام للمنطقة و هذا سبب ردى



في هذه النقطة أقول لك بارك الله فيك فعلا هذه الفقرات من ال aci318- 2002 تذكر اشتراطات اختيار النظام على حسب المنطقة الزلزالية مع الإحالة في التعليق إلى الجدول r1.1.8.3 للربط بين المنطقة الزلزالية و نوع ال sdc . أنا كل ردودي الأولى كانت مبنية على ال aci318-2008 و لم يكن لي إطلاع على ال aci318-2002 و هذه الإحالة أشكرك عليها لأنها في محلها. أما الإحالات السابقة على الفقرة 21.1.3 و الفقرة 21.1.8 من ال aci318-2008 فلم توفق فيها لأنها لا تدل أبدا على اشتراطات في اختيار نوع النظام.
و بناءا على هذا أنا أصحح ما كتبته في الفقرة السابقة فأقول : 
إن نوع النظام المقاوم للزلازل إختياري و إن شروط الإختيار بين نظام و نظام ليست مذكورة في الaci318-2008 و لكنها مذكورة في ال aci318-2002. و مع هذا أقول إن القديم نسخ بالجديد و العمل الآن في اختيار نوع النظام هو على ما في جدول ال asci و النسخ الجديدة من ال aci لا تذكر شروطا لإختيار النظام.




> و مع ذلك أنت تقول ما قلته أنا أن إختيار النظام ليس بالضرورة إختياريا و هذا ما هجمتنى عندما قلته أنا



لا أنا لا أقول ما قلته أنت

فأنت قلت :


> دى معناها أن ال sdc حرف c لازم imrf
> و كلمة shall علشان اللى ما عندوش خبرة فى الكود بمعنى الإلزام



و أنا أخالفك في هذا و أقول: في ال sdc حرف c مش لازم imrf بل للمهندس الإختيار بينه و بين ال smrf و غيره من الأنظمة المذكورة في ال asci .

و أنت قلت :



> و مع ذلك فأنت ترد على نفسك عندما تجد أنا الsdc d and e لا يمكن إستخدام concrete imrf فهذا يعنى أن إختيار النظام ليس إختياريا هنا و دا كلامى فى البداية اللى أنت بترد عليه



و أنا أخالفك في هذا و أقول إن ال imrf يمكن استعماله حتى في ال sdc d و ال sdc e كنظام ثنائي مع جدران قص و أن نوع النظام اختياري حتى في ال sdc d و ال sdc e .

والعلم عند الله تعالى
وفقكم الله
سلام


----------



## medeaing (19 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 



> فهنا الخطأ:
> 1- استعمال r كبيرة فعليا عن النظام الواقعي مما يؤدي لتصميم علي قوة زلزالية أقل مع نظام اضعف من smfs
> 2-عدم الالتزام باشتراطات ال aci لنظام المفروض وحسب علي اساسة قيمة r​



لا أذكر أن هذا الخطأ صدر مني في أثناء هذا النقاش بل صرحت في أول ردي بما يلي :​ 

> ال aci318 لا يذكر الإشتراطات اللازمة *لاختيار النظام المقاوم للزلازل*  structural system limitation)) و إنما يذكر الإشتراطات و التفصيلات اللازمة لكل نوع من الأنظمة.
> أما اشتراطات الإختيار بين نظام و نظام آخر فهي مذكورة في قوانين أخرى (ِasce,ubc,...) و ليس في ال aci318 .
> على سبيل المثال نجد في asce07-05 الجدول 12.12.1 صفحة 121 و هو واضح جدا في أن الإختيار راجع للمهندس مع مراعات بعض الحدود في المباني ذات ال sdc العالي (d,e,f ). ففي ال sdc c مثلا يمكن استعمال smrf كما يمكن استعمال imrf .
> *فإذا استعملت الأول ستستفيد من ال r العالي المذكور في نفس الجدول و لكن بالمقابل ستكون ملزما بتطبيق التفصيلات الخاصة بال smrf المذكورة في ال aci318 و التي هي بدون شك أقسى من تفصيلات ال imrf .كما يمكن استعمال ال imrf و الإستفادة من التفصيلات الأقل قساوة و لكن ستستعمل قيمة r أضعف*



​ و قلت في ردي الثاني :​


> الجدول واضح في أن sdc c يسمح معه كلا من الimrf و ال smrf و الإختيار راجع للمهندس *مع مراعات ال** r الخاص بكل واحد منهما و الفقرة من ال aci الخاصة به (الفقرة 21.3 بالنسبة لل imrf و الفقرة 21.6 بالنسبة ل** smrf *)​








> -ألا يمكن الاختيار بين جميع الأنظمة الانشائية في المنطقة (c) ؟
> تحياتي





> يٌمكن طبقاً للمسموح بة ب asce في المنطقة c ويفضل اختيار انسب المتاح من حيث التكلفة وامكانية تنفيذ متطلبات ال aci لهذا النظام.



و كيف تقول إذا :​


> أتفق مع م @محمود الصقار​


 و هو يقول :​


> دى معناها أن ال sdc حرف c لازم imrf​



على كل حال أنا أشكرك على مشاركتك و على الملفات التي رفعتها و إن كنت ألومك على ترجيح قول على قول و أنت لم تقرأ جميع المشاركات

وفقكم الله لكل خير

سلام


----------



## medeaing (19 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته أخي سيف الدين



> فلا خلاف على علم الاحصاء الذي يحتوي على أسلوب رياضي لاستنباط احتمالات حدوث ظاهرة ما بما لا يتعارض مع و لا يصل الى علم الغيب من جانب و لا يمكن الاستغناء عن مبادئ هذا العلم رغم ذلك من جانب آخر ..



أنا لا أنكر علم الإحصاء و لا ينبغي لأي مهندس إنشائي أن ينكر هذا العلم و هو يعلم أن كل الأحمال التي يستعملها في تصميم المباني تعتمد على الإحصاء و الإحتمالات. فحتى الأحمال الميتة (dead load) و الأحمال الحية (live load ) و أحمال الرياح و الثلوج قدرت معاملاتها و هي المعروفة في القوانين ب ال LOAD FACTOR)) عن طريق علم الإحتمالات. فتجد أن معامل الحمل الميت هو أقل المعاملات لأنه أقل الأحمال ارتيابا فحين أن معامل الأحمال الحية و أحمال الرياح أكبر لأنها أكثر ارتيابا. 
و هذا يعتمد على احتمال تجاوز الحمل أقصى حد متوقع له في مدة حياة المنشأ. و تحديد هذا الإحتمال يعتمد على إحصاء التجارب السابقة .
و مصداقية الإحتمال متوقفة على عدد التجارب السابقة.
فالأحمال الميتة و الحية و الرياح و الثلوج تتعرض لها المنشآت باستمرار في كل مناطق العالم و هذا يجعل التجارب تتجمع بسرعة مما يضفي على الإحتمال نوع من المصداقية. 

و أما الزلازل فهي حوادث نادرة الوقوع و أخص بالذكر الزلازل الكبيرة التي تعتمد عليها القوانين في تقييم الأحمال الزلزالية أو ما يعرف بال (design seismic action) . فالكثير من مناطق العالم بل أغلب مناطق العالم لا يوجد فيها و لا تسجيل واحد لزلزال كبير.
فما مدى مصداقية احتمال مبني على 0 تجربة سابقة؟. 
و ما معنى أن تقول "إن احتمال تجاوز الزلزال أكبر قيمة له في منطقة معينة في مدة 50 سنة هي 2% " و أنت لا تملك ولا تسجيلا واحدا في تلك المنطقة. أنا أقول عن مثل هذا "إنه رجم بالغيب " و ليعذرني إخواني المهندسين المهتمين بهذا العلم. 
و يعجبني في هذا الصدد بعض كلمات توماس بولاي (Thomas paulay) و هو أحدد المؤسسين لما يسمى ب ال (capacity design) :

“


> It appears, however, that the enormous approximations involved in seismic design are perhaps becoming less appreciated rather than more, as sophisticated analytical techniques become specified by codes and accepted into common design practice


 “
​“


> When the computer subjects the structure to a number of earthquake records, the only certainty is that none of those motions will be exactly the same as what your structure will actually experience


’’.

ولعل هذا الذي جعله يتجه للبحث عن تصرف المنشأ عوض عن البحث في تقييم الزلزال و كان شعاره في ذلك:



> "You can’t control the earthquake, but you can control the structure. "



و أما المهندس المسلم فينبغي أن يعتقد أن التصميم بشطريه (تقييم الأحمال و تقييم تصرف المنشأ تحت تأثير تلك الأحمال ) لن يعدو كونه سبب و أن الحامي هو الله عز وجل. و المهندس المسلم لا يقول لزبونه "لقد صممت لك البناية لتقاوم الزلازل أو إن احتمال مقاومة بنايتك للزلازل هو كذا" و إنما عليه أن يقول "لقد صممت البناية وفق القوانين المتوفرة و كفى" أما تصمد أو لا تصمد للزلازل فعلمه عند الله.



> كذلك فهناك حالات يوسع فيها الكود الاختيار بين الأنظمة الانشائية و أخرى يضيق أو يمنع الاختيار بين الأنظمة الانشائية فلا المهندس مخير على الاطلاق في اختيار النظام الانشائي و لا هو مجبر دائما على اختيار نظام محدد الا في بعض الحالات حسب قيود المنطقة و الارتفاع ..



أوافقك في كل هذه الفقرة إلا في قولك "يمنع الإختيار" فلا توجد و لا حالة يمنع فيها القانون الإختيار. فإذا رجعنا إلى الجدول 12.1.2 سنجد أن في أقسى الحالات و هي ال SDC F تستطيع الإختيار بين 13 نظام مقاوم للزلال دون أي حدود في الإرتفاع فانظر عدد الأنظمة المكتوب فيها NL مع ال SDC F . عملية اختيار النظام المقاوم للزلازل معقدة بسبب كثرة العوامل ( الوظيفة المعمارية ، أهلية اليد العاملة، ....) و القوانين راعت هذا التعقيد فأعطت قائمة واسعة للإختيار حتى في حالة ال SDC العالي.



> حقيقة لقد تغير مفهومي عندما أعدت قراءة التعليقات رغم أنني قرأتها من قبل و لكني أؤثر أن يخلو الحوار من الضجر و العصبية و ألا يؤدي الى انسحاب أحد الزملاء ..
> و لنا في قصة يونس عليه السلام عبرة ..
> فقد أتى قومه بالوحي و الايمان و الحق المبين فأبوا ألا يؤمنوا فعندما (أبق) الى الفلك المشحون ساهم فكان من (المدحضين) !!
> و لأن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء ..
> ...


شكرا جزيلا لك أخي سيف الدين على هذا الكلام و أحب أن أضيف عليه :
1- ليس من شرط النقاش العلمي أن يقنع أحد الطرفين الآخر بل يمكن أن يتنهي النقاش و كل طرف متمسك برأيه إذ لم تقنعه حجة الطرف الآخر و الافتراق على خلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية؛
2- لا شك أنه أثناء النقاش العلمي قد تصدر بعض العبارات الحادة اتجاه الطرف المخالف و هذا غالبا لا يكون مقصودا لذا أنا أعتذر إذا كان صدر مني شيء من هذا خلال النقاش وأخص بالإعتذار الأخ محمود الصقار

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير

سلام


----------



## medeaing (19 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



> [FONT=&quot]علا استخدام[/FONT] SMRF [FONT=&quot]إلى ال[/FONT] DUAL system [FONT=&quot]هو الشائع في الجزائر غير ان نظام[/FONT] coffrage tunnel h[FONT=&quot]او [/FONT]
> 
> bearing wall system [FONT=&quot]كذلك شائع فمؤسسة[/FONT] cosider [FONT=&quot]متخصصة في ذلك ومنذ سنوات عديدة والملاحظ ان هذا النوع من البنايات يحدث الرعب لان[/FONT] la frequence [FONT=&quot]به قوية جدا ترى الاثاث الثقيل يتحرك بامتار وحتى حوائط الطوب تقع لكن تبقى البناية سليمة وشكرا[/FONT].​



[FONT=&quot]فعلا أسمع كثيرا أن شركة كوسيدار تمتلك هذه التقنية و لكن لم يسبق لي أبدا في حياتي العملية أن صادفت هذا النظام إلا مرة واحدة و كانت المؤسسة المكلفة بالإنجاز مؤسسة تركية. و كان المشروع مكلفا جدا و السبب هو أن القوالب تم استيرادها من تركيا و هذا هو الشيء الذي جعلني أستشهد بهذا المثال. و على كل حال قد يكون هذا النظام منتشر في منطقتكم أما المنطقة التي أنا فيها فنادر و نادر جدا حتى أن مهندسي هيئة المراقبة التقنية [/FONT](CTC)[FONT=&quot] ارتبكوا لما جاءهم المشروع لعدم تعودهم على مثله.

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]و بما أنكم ذكرتم الأنظمة المقاومة للزلازل في الجزائر أحب أن أنبه أن ما يعرف ب ال [/FONT]SMRF[FONT=&quot] و ال [/FONT]IMRF[FONT=&quot] غير موجود في القانون الجزائري و إنما مثلت بها لتقريب فهم المثال.[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الإطرات المقاومة للعزوم في القانون الجزائري على نوعين :[/FONT]​ 1- [FONT=&quot]إطارات رئيسية [/FONT]([FONT=&quot]éléments principaux[/FONT])[FONT=&quot] و هي المذكورة في الفقرة 7.4 و الفقرة 7.5 و هي التي ينبغي أن تستعمل كنظام مقاوم للزلازل ؛[/FONT]​ 2- [FONT=&quot]إطارات ثانوية[/FONT]elements secondaires) [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]([FONT=&quot] و هي عناصر ملغات في مقاومة الأحمال الأفقية و لكن ينبغي تصميمها لمقاومة الأحمال العمودية زائد العزوم الناتجة عن الإنزياحات و هو ما يعرف بال [/FONT]Deformation) (Compatibility​ [FONT=&quot]و هذه الإطارات هي أشبه ما تكون بما يعرف في ال [/FONT]aci[FONT=&quot] بال :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ Members not designated as part of the seismic-forces resisting 
system​


> والملاحظ ان هذا النوع من البنايات يحدث الرعب لان la frequence به قوية جدا ترى الاثاث الثقيل يتحرك بامتار وحتى حوائط الطوب تقع لكن تبقى البناية سليمة وشكرا.



[FONT=&quot]من عيوب هذا النظام أيضا ما يعرف بعدم انتظامية الفتل [/FONT](torsional irregularity)[FONT=&quot] و السبب هو عدم إمكانية و ضع جدران قص في الواجهات لأنها تعيق إخراج القوالب و هو الشيء الذي يولد جساءة إنزياحية [/FONT](translational stiffness)[FONT=&quot] كبيرة في مقابل جساءة فتلية[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT](torsional stiffness)[FONT=&quot] ضعيفة جدا. و هذا من أهم المشاكل التي واجهتني في هذا المشروع لكون القانون الجزائري لا يعطي أي اشتراطات خاصة لهذا النوع من ال [/FONT]irregularity[FONT=&quot] و هو الشيء الذي اظطرني لاستعمال ما يسمى في القوانين الأمريكية بال [/FONT](scaling of accidental eccentricity)[FONT=&quot] رغم أنه اشتراط غير مذكور في القانون الجزائري.[/FONT]​و العلم عند الله تعالى

وفقكم الله

سلام


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 ديسمبر 2015)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> - طبعا اخت فاطمة يجب اخذ عامل تصعيد قوة الزلزال s من تأثير نوع التربة
> وشدة وسرعة انتشار موجة الزلزال في تربة أساس المنشأ
> وهذا كله موجود في الكود وفق دستور حساب القص القاعدي الكلي
> ويختلف وفق شدة المناطق وتصنيفها الزلزالي ودور الزلزال والجملة
> ...


السلام عليكم ,اشكرك دكتور على الرد ,عند تعريف قوة القص القاعدي وحتى ان اختلفنا في formule فنحن V=ADQ/R مضروب ب W الوزن ف البراميتر D مربوط بT التي اصلا مرتبطة بنوع soil S1 S2 S3 وحتى عند تعريف Sperctrum في الطريقة الدينامكية فكذلك مرتبط بنوع soil اذا تم هذه يعني يكفي؟ ان كان هذا يكفي فالحمد لله لان انا ما فهمته من بعض المراجع ومن الفديو وبعيدا عن الحسابات فالتصميم فالمناطق الزلزالية يتوجب ان تفكر في نوع النظام قبل التفكير في الحسابات ففي التربة sol meuble كالرمال وما يشبهها علينا التفكير في منشا rigide فهو يقول يلغي استخدام نظام frame كما انه في التربة الصخرية يفضل عمل ابراج فيها (انا قلت العكس سابقا بالخطا ) sol ferme =صخري فقد ضرب مثل زلزال مكسيكو ان الابراج انهارت لانها صممت على sol meuble وانهم في التصميم كان عليهم النزول للsubtratum الموجود على عمق 50م بينما هم اعتمدو على( pieux flottants (floating pile على عمق 16 م ,المهم وخلاصة القول انا في تصميمي اعتمد على الحسابات وخشيت ان اكون اهمل هذه النقطة واقصد la raisonance في التصميم وشكرا جزيلا وبارك الله في الجميع .


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (20 ديسمبر 2015)

medeaing قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا مافهمته انا نظام SMRF هو ما نعمل به Portique autostable لسبب شروط التي تكون بين العمود والكمرات وبين مقاييس الكمرات وغيرها بينما Bearing wall c'est les voiles poteurs المهم نخن لدينا مراجعنا وكوداتنا لا يمكنني ان ابحث في كود اخر مثلك الله يوفقك ,فيما يتعلق ب نظام coffrage tunnel انا عملت دراسات بهذا النظام صحيح كما قلت تمام ومعضمها نجد torsion au 2eme mode لكن CTC وانا كنت اشتغل فيه نعلم انه لا حل للمشكة وخاصة بعد زلزال 2003 البنايات من هذا النوع والتي تضررت قد تم استعادتها كان الضرر في الطابق الارضي RDC والمشكلة في الخرسانة رديئة ,اما عن استخدام كود تاني ليس سهل اقناع مهندس CTC قد يكون ضروري في حالات خاصة وقد نصت علي فقرة موجودة في RETEC (Référentiel technique et Réglementaire de Construction) اذ كيف يتم العمل في المسجد الكبير في العاصمة فزميلنا في الموقع يشتغل على الاوروكود ubc Aci اضافة الى Normes françaises belges anglaise ameriqaine الله يكون في عونو وشكرا.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (20 ديسمبر 2015)

NEHRP Recommended Seismic Provisions for New Buildings and Other Structures. 2015 Edition


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (20 ديسمبر 2015)

fema749
Earthquake-Resistant Design Concepts: An Introduction to the NEHRP Recommended Seismic Provisions for New Buildings and Other Structures


----------



## medeaing (20 ديسمبر 2015)

محمد ابو مريم قال:


> fema749
> Earthquake-Resistant Design Concepts: An Introduction to the NEHRP Recommended Seismic Provisions for New Buildings and Other Structures



مراجع مهمة تقوم برفعها 
أحسن الله إليك


----------



## elmouhandiss (22 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.

جزاكم الله خيرا إخواني المهندسين على المعلومات المفيدة في هذا الموضوع.

إضافة إلى ما ذكر، نود إضافة يمكن تزيل الالتباس للبعض وهي تؤيد ما ذكره المهندس (medeaing) :

مشاهدة المرفق 111159

من كتاب Reinforced Concrete Design of Tall Buildings
للكاتب : Bungale S. Taranath, Ph.D., P.E., S.E.
الصفحة: 397

أعانكم الله، والسلام عليكم.


----------



## tarek elattar (26 ديسمبر 2015)

اضافة هامة


----------



## tarek elattar (26 ديسمبر 2015)

tarek elattar قال:


> اضافة هامة


هذه المشاركة منقولة من الاستاذ اسامة النوارة ربنا يبارك فيه


----------



## SAMCTC (27 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أغلب الأكواد لمقاومة الزلازل في البلدان العربية مبنية على أسس اقتصادية محض وليس على اساس الأمان
, فاذا قارنا مثلا معامل شدة الزلازل التي حدثت في بعض البلدان العربية
, مثل زلزال سنة 2003 الذي حدث
بالجزائر وأدى الى مقتل 2277 و 11450 جريح
, نلاحظ أن قيمة
معامل شدة هذا الزلزال يقدر بحوالي (0.4 الى 0.5) وأن قيمته في كود
مقاومة الزلازل التي تمت مراجعته بعد هذا الزلزال يقدر با (0.20 و 0.25) لعمارات السكن ونلاحظ أن الفارق مهم بين الحالتين.
وبالتالي أعتقد أن تحديد قيمة هذا المعامل له بعد اداري أكثر منه تقني.


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 يناير 2016)

Pacific Earthquake Engineering Research Center (PEER)

Guidelines for Performance-Based Seismic
Design of Tall Buildings


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (1 يناير 2016)

Performance-Based Design
Publications 



https://www.fema.gov/media-library-data/20130726-1530-20490-8554/424_ch2_web.pdf


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (4 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم 
الفديو التالي هو لبناء جسر *Péloponnèse في اليونان في خليج Corintheو قد صمم للزلازل وكان عائق التصميم هو خاصة في الاساسات حيث في هذا المكان لم يجدو substatum حتى على عمق 450م لكن رغم وجود حل الا انه مكلف جدا فالحلول المكلفة حسب طاقة الدولة ربما تلغى المشاريع للسبب التكلفة فلو هذا عندنا لا اعتقد انه باستطاعة الدولة ان تخصص كل هذا المبلغ لبناء جسر كهذا وهذه التكلفة متعلقة بمطقة زلزالية اليكم الحل الذي عمل به مهندسو فرنسيون لحل مشكلة الاساسات
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcPRhKYAEBI*

بالفرنسية https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blh2rMZVa58


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (5 يناير 2016)

مابزيد الكثير فوق الكلام الي قالوه الاساتذه و المعلمين اعلاه, الا اني باشارك رئيي كمهندس تنفيذي على الواقع
للاسف اول المشاكل الرئيسية هو بخل المالك او المستثمر فهو يسعى جاهدا لتخصيص كلفة المبنى الى ادنى قيمة
دون مراعاة المعايير الدولية او المحلية ومايتمادى المالك ويقوم بتصميم احمق وغبي الا بسبب تواطئ الدولة الي توقع على التصميم على الواقع
فالذنب ليس بالمررررررررررررررة على المهندس
لاني مرات صممت اشياء بسيطة جدا كمعيار مثل ارتداد المبنى عن ممر المشاة يقول لمالك بكل برود
انت خرجة لشارع ومش شغلك انت
انا الي بانفذه
او ادخال مادة بناء او منشئة حديثة على تاريخي والله شيء يقهر
طبعا رفضت بعد اسبوع لقيت المبنى تنفذ وكمان بشكل عشوائي ووحشي جدا
يعني لو كنت قبلت الشغل انا كنت على الاقل بعطية تنسيق ولو باللون على الاقل


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 يناير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> نحن اذن امام ثلاث مراحل
> المرحلة الاولي طاقة تنتقل من التربة للبناء
> المرحلة الثانية تفاعل البناء مع مقدار هذه الطاقة واختزال جزء منها
> المرحلة الثالثة عودة جزء او كامل الطاقة من البناء للتربة مرة اخري
> ...



إستكمالا للمشاركة السابقة وتحديدا للمشكلة من المبادئ الأساسية لعلم الميكانيك نقول أن الأبنية مع الزلازل تواجه ثلاث عوامل تؤثر على سلوكها بالسلب أو الإيجاب وهى 

النقطة الأولى : كتلة البناء : كلما زادت الكتلة كلما زادت الطاقة التى يمتصها البناء بفعل طاقة الحركة التى تنتقل من التربة للبناء

إذن الهدف هنا هو تقليل كتلة البناء بقدر المستطاع ولكن هذا له الكثير من المشكلات أيضا

النقطة الثانية : جساءة البناء 

جساءة البناء هى سلاح ذو حدين من جهة نافع ومن جهة أخرى ضار 

كلما قلت جساءة البناء تحول البناء إلى بناء مرن هذا الأمر ضار جدا عند حساب ظاهرة الإنبعاج وقد خصت الأكواد هذه الظاهرة ووضعتها بعين الإعتبار عند حددت معاير لحساب الإزاحة الجانبية للبناء 

إن زيادة مرونة النباء عن الحد المطلوب تعنى زيادة الإنبعاج وزيادة الجهود المتولدة على العناصر الرأسية من أعمدة وحوائط قص مما قد يعرضها للإنهيار 

إذن المرونة لها جانب ضار ...

فهل نتجه لزيادة جساءة البناء ...

إن جساءة البناء لها دور ضار للإساسات فبدلا من أن يهتز البناء ويقوم بنقل الطاقة الزلزالية التى أمتصها من التربة على مجموعات بقيم قليلة سيحدث العكس 
وسيتم نقل هذه الطاقة دفعة واحدة وقد تتعرض الإساسات للإنهيار 

مثال ذلك لو أحضرنا كرة من المطاط وكرة من الحديد كلاهما له نفس الوزن 
وعلى إرتفاع 5 متر أسقطنا كلا من الكرتين على سطح خرسانى 

ماذا سيحدث 
كلاهما له نفس مقدار الطاقة
لكن تأثير كل منها على السطح الخرسانى سيكون مختلف 
كرة المطاط لن تقوم بعمل أى شروخ بالسطح الخرسانى بعكس كرة المعدن لماذا ؟


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 يناير 2016)

أعتقد الفكرة قد وضحت الان ... الأبنية الجاسئة تنقل الطاقة كاملة من البناء للتربة 
بينما الأبنية المرنة تنقل نفس مقدار الطاقة على دفعات كل دفعة تحمل مقدار من الطاقة وبالتالى لن تنهار الأساسات 

تأملوا هنا عظمة الله فى خلق الأشجار كيف أنها مرنة ولا تنهار 

غير أن مشكلة الأبنية وعدم مقدرتنا على تطبيق نموذج الأشجار هنا يعود للكتلة .. فالأشجار خفيفة الوزن مقارنة بالأبنية لذلك هنا لا يمكننا عمل أبنية مرنة بنفس طريقة عمل الأشجار 

إذن لدينا : كتلة وجساءة وإنحناء 

زيادة الكتلة تعنى زيادة الجساءة وهنا المصمم الذكى هو الذي يحصل على أكبر جساءة بأقل قدر من الكتلة ....

لكن نعود للنقطة الفاصلة والهامة فى الكود وهى ضرورة تخفيض مقدار القوة الزلزالية بالمعامل r

وأنا هنا أتفق تماما مع طريقة تفكير الكود لأنها تتمشي مع المبادئ الأساسية لعلم الميكانيك

الطاقة = كتلة * ثابت 

بالتالى كلما زادت الكتلة زادت الطاقة إذن نحن ندور فى نفس الحلقة 

زيادة كلفة وزيادة كتلة وبالأخير لن يعنى هذا الوصول للأمان .. لاحظوا أن بناء جاسئ مئة بالمئة سيعنى حتما إنهيار بالأساسات وبالتربة الحاملة للبناء 
كل ما هنالك أن الإنهيار سيكون على شكل إنهيار عمود الإنارة .. نعم لن يحدث إى تصدع بأجزاء العمود لكن كتلة الإساسات كاملة قد إنهارت ...

كل ما أقوله معكم الان هو مجرد أننى أفكر بصوت مرتفع ... راجعونى فيما أقول وفقكم الله جميعا ..
كما أود أن أشكر الزميل والأخ والصديق الغالي محمود الصقار لما يفيدنا به من علم غزير
والزميل القدير MEDLINE والدكتور يوسف حميضة والمهندس سيف الدين والمهندس طارق العطار
الأخ العزيز م محمد أبو مريم والمهندسة القديرة فاطمة المهاجرة 
وكل الزملاء والأصدقاء الذين ساهموا بهذا النقاش الجميل

تقبلوا جميعا منى خالص التحية والشكر
طابت أوقاتكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mecheil.edwar (6 يناير 2016)

معذرة قصدت بالشكر بمشاركتى السابقة الزميل :
medeaing 
وليس medline 
I apologize for this mistake

Best Regards


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (7 يناير 2016)

mecheil.edwar قال:


> أعتقد الفكرة قد وضحت الان ... الأبنية الجاسئة تنقل الطاقة كاملة من البناء للتربة





mecheil.edwar قال:


> بينما الأبنية المرنة تنقل نفس مقدار الطاقة على دفعات كل دفعة تحمل مقدار من الطاقة وبالتالى لن تنهار الأساسات
> 
> تأملوا هنا عظمة الله فى خلق الأشجار كيف أنها مرنة ولا تنهار
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
تحياتي أستاذ ميشيل مداخلة رائعة وكل ما جاء بها من مقارنات وفروقات
بين الأبنية الجاسئة والمرنة حول مقاومة الزلزال وتشتيت طاقته 
والفعل المتبادل بين التربة والبناء صحيح ولا غبار عليه
- لكن ليس كل الترب تشتت الزلزال وتعمل كنوابض spring
في امتصاص وتخميد جزء من قوة الزلزال فيوجد أنواع تربة سيئة التحمل
لا تشتت الطاقة بل على العكس تزيدها 
- طبعا والكود اخذ بعين الاعتبار أثار التفاعل المتبادل بالنسية
لخواص التربة والأبنية الجاسئة والمرنة مع اختلاف شدة المنطقة
ودور زلزالية التربة والبناء وقد تتضاعف قوة القص القاعدي بسبب خواصها
- فلا اظن الأساسات ستنهار في الأبية الجا سئة ولا تنهار في المرنة
حيث معظم تصدعات وانهيارات الأبنية الجاسئة قليلة الارتفاع كانت
من قوى وعزوم القص فوق مستوي الأساس والأبنية المرنة معظم تصدعها 
هو انقلاب كامل او دوران وميل شديد في الأساس بسبب عزم الانقلاب الكبير
وعكس الأبنية الجاسئة ذات الكلة الكبيرة لتوازن الانقلاب والانزلاق
- كذلك للشجرة طاقة في التخميد للرياح او الزلازل واذا
جاءت القوى اكبر مما يتحمله مقطعها فستنكسر بقوة القص
او بالانقلاب راسأ على عقب فسبحان الدايم الحي الذي لايموت
- سعدنا بمداخلتك القيمة وميثال الشجرة هو الأقرب لتوضيح المرونة والممطولية
- ويا ريت تشاركنا بالرد على صاحب المقالة
ونسمع رأيك في موضوع نظرية تشكل المفصل اللدن وتشقق البناء واخلاءه
ام مع التصميم الأخر: المهندس لا يبني بينا ليتشقق ويصبح سكانه نازحين بحجة الاقتصاد
وتقليل الكلفة وقد سمح الكود بالحالتين
تحياتي للجميع

تأثير الزلازل على الأبنية


Effects of Earthquakes on Buildings
Seismic Terminology
Ground shaking (pushing back and forth, sideways, up and down) generates internal forces within buildings called the Inertial Force (FInertial), which in turn causes most seismic damage.
FInertial = Mass (M) X Acceleration (A).

قوى العطالة = الكتلة × التسارع​


[*=left]The greater the mass (weight of the building), the greater the internal inertial forces generated. 
[*=left]Lightweight construction with less mass is typically an advantage in seismic design.
[*=left]Greater mass generates greater lateral forces, thereby increasing the possibility of columns being displaced, out of plumb, and/or buckling under vertical load (P delta Effect).
[*=left]Earthquakes generate waves that may be slow and long, or short and abrupt. 
[*=left]The length of a full cycle in seconds is the Period of the wave and is the inverse of the Frequency. 
[*=left]All objects, including buildings, have a natural or fundamental period at which they vibrate if jolted by a shock.
[*=left]The natural period is a primary consideration for seismic design, although other aspects of the building design may also contribute to a lesser degree to the mitigation measures. 
[*=left]If the period of the shock wave and the natural period of the building coincide, then the building will “resonate” and its vibration will increase or “amplify” several times.




Fig. 4. Height is the main determinant of fundamental period—each object has its own fundamental period at which it will vibrate.​


[*=left]The period is proportionate to the height of the building.
[*=left]دور البناء يزداد مع ارتفاع البناء T



[*=left]The soil also has a period varying between 0.4 and 1.5 sec., very soft soil being 2.0 sec. Soft soils generally have a tendency to increase shaking as much as 2 to 6 times as compared to rock. Also, the period of the soil coinciding -with the natural period of the building can greatly amplify acceleration of the building and is therefore a design consideration.



Fig. 5. Tall –buildings will undergo several modes of vibration, but for seismic purposes (except for very tall buildings) the fundamental period, or first mode is usually the most significant​


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 يناير 2016)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحياتي أستاذ ميشيل مداخلة رائعة وكل ما جاء بها من مقارنات وفروقات
> بين الأبنية الجاسئة والمرنة حول مقاومة الزلزال وتشتيت طاقته
> والفعل المتبادل بين التربة والبناء صحيح ولا غبار عليه
> ...









الموضوع بالتفصيل على الموقع:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t565640.html


----------



## د.م يوسف حميضة (9 يناير 2016)

د.م يوسف حميضة قال:


> الموضوع بالتفصيل على الموقع:
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t565640.html



كمالة الموضوع على الموقع:
تدعيم وتأهيل وحصر الأضرار وتشققات الجملة
المقاومة للزلازل وطرق الإصلاح والتقوية
للعناصر المتضررة وإمكانية الاستعانة بمخمدات
زلازل dampers
بعد اخلاء السكان وانذار الشاغلين



 *تدعيم ابنية ما بعد الزلزال وتشكل تشققات المفصل اللدن - seismic retrofit of Building*



 

تحياتي


----------



## mecheil.edwar (10 يناير 2016)

أشكرك د يوسف على مشاركاتك الرائعة وتعليقي على صاحب المقال

أقول له أنه كمستثمر ولا يريد أن يدفع قيمة قليلة من المال نظير أعمال التدعيم لزلزال ربما يحدث أو لا يحدث لعشرات الأعوام
فكيف له أن يدفع ثمن الوحدة التى يريد شرائها بما قيمته خمسة أضعاف أو ستة أضعاف

عمليا لن يكون مقبولا 

فنفس صاحب المقال لو عرضنا عليه بناء كلفته 100 ألف دولار ونفس البناء كلفته 500 ألف دولار أعتقد أنه سيشترى ما قيمته 100 ألف

فأيضا أصاحب الأعمال وتجارة العقارات تتعرض لمنافسة شديدة والكل يحاول أن يصل لأقل التكاليف

فلو قام صاحب عقار بأستخدام نفس المنطق وعمل بناء بمثل هذه الطريقة وأرتفاع سعر المتر المربع 5 أضعاف فلن يجد من يشتري

فتصنيع السيارات والعقارات يعتمد على نفس المفاهيم لأن الكلفة هى عامل هام والغالبية ستذهب إليه

أما الإستئناء فلن يصبح هو القاعدة فنحن اليوم نوظف العلم والخبرات الطويلة التى أكتسبها علم التشييد لا فى زيادة كلفة الأبنية بل المفروض العكس

فالهندسة تعنى الأمان مع الإقتصاد فى ذات الوقت


هذا رأى المتواضع بهذا الموضوع 

مرة أخرى أكرر جزيل شكرى لشخصكم الكريم د يوسف 
زادكم الله من كل علم ينفع

مع خالص تحياتى


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (11 يناير 2016)

السلام عليكم
التصميم مع احتمال حدوث تشققات للبنايات دون الانهيار هذا احتمال ان لم يكن الانهيار في حالة زلزال شديد وهذا الاحتمال الاسوء بينما الواقع قد يحدث الاسوء فعند التصميم نحاول ان نتفادى الانهيار لذلك نقول ممكن التشقق فهذا الاحتمال جد معقول ومنطقي ككل العلوم التجريبة ليست قائمة على التاكد هل الطبيب يستطيع ضمان شفاء المرضى هناك العديد من الاطباء لاجراء عملية يقول نسبة النجاح فيها كذا او كذا, لماذا الطبيب لا يضمن الشفاء وحتى في تصميم الطائرات تقع اخطاء ادت الى سقوط طائرات طور بعدها المصممون بعد تحديد الخلل وهكذا كذلك نحن وحتى فقرة التشقق دون الانهيار معناه هذا نصمم لاسوء الاحتمالات ياريت تتوقف الامور عند هذا الحد ,العديد من العوامل تتداخل لانجاز اي منشا هناك الدراسة من جهة ومن جهة اخرى هناك الانجاز من جهة اخرى ,وحتى اضرب لك مثلا لك انا عايشت زلزال بومرداس وقد قلت هذا سابقا في احد المواضيع في هذا المنتدى وهو فيما يتعلق بتصنيف الجزائر العاصمة كمنطقة متوسطة الزلزال بينما اتظح بعد ذلك انها ذو زلزال قوي ,وكما يعلم الجميع من منطقة متوسطة الى شديدة يفرق كثير خاصة في التسليح في النظام النشائي وحنى في اموراخرى ,حدث بعدها انهيار للمباني فهل هذا خطا المهندس معناها ا دون ذكر عوامل لا نستطيع التحكم فيها, اذا انا عملت دراسة هل الانجاز اضمنه ؟ الامور متشابكة ,يعني التصميم للتشقق هو اقصى الاحتمالات هو منفذ حتى لا نقول نصمم للانهيار في حال زلزال عنيف وهذا غير معقول لكن يجب ان نقول هذا اجد هذا الكلام منطقي للغاية


----------



## anass81 (20 أبريل 2016)

السلام عليكم

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع مع الشكر الموصول لصاحبه


----------

